# LISTA DE COMPRAS MAESTRAS DE AYNRANDIANO2|Productos imprescindibles para vivir en la España 2020 con enlaces para comprarlos



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Updates "covid19":

British Medical Journal 2007|MÁSCARILLAS ELIMINAN HASTA 90% DEL RIESGO CONTAGIO VIRUS RESPIRATORIOS|Hilo-Monstruo recopilatorio sobre mascarillas

Guía práctica Supervivencia para ESCÉPTICOS del "Coronavirus"|Como dejarse menores pelos posibles en la gatera los q tenemos dudas sobre "epidemia"

Abro hilo con mis consejos de compras de productos imprescindibles para vivir en la España 2020.

En muchos hilos se me ha preguntado dónde comprar tal o cual producto o si es mejor el producto A o B. En este hilo "centralizo" la respuesta a todas esas preguntas y doy una completa "lista de la compra" que puede resultar interesante incluso a quien no haya leído mis hilos.

Pese a portar yo mismo todos estos aperreches a diario (al menos en meses fríos) parezco una persona enteramente normal, incluso con un toque "pijo"...si pareciese una especie de Inspector Gadget de hecho estaría FRACASANDO en mi misión de pasar desapercibido. Basta con estar delgado como para poder camuflar body armour con un abrigo adecuado. Una común cazadora Belstaff clásica de una talla extra disimula perfectamente el Kevlar, amén de permitir en sus amplios 4 bolsillos portar disimuladamente los demás aperreches que paso a glosarles.



lainz dijo:


> Preparar/irse una excursión/viaje/vacaciones contigo debe ser una gozada....Un sinvivir permanente.
> Me recuerdas al cenizo de los doce del patíbulo La virgen!
> 
> Se agradecen tus consejos pero vive un poco la vida copón! D i s f r u t a la vida. He conocido a gente parecida que hasta que no han perdido a un ser querido, no se han dado cuenta que, dentro de un orden, no se puede vivir contemplado constantemente los "y si..."
> ...



Yo disfruto así. Disfruto mucho.

Conducir o salir a la calle con el equipo AR2 completo (unos 4 Kg en total entre Kevlar + Aperreches varios...la mayor parte de la gente LLEVA MÁS EN SOBREPESO) me da la sensación de que me estoy cuidando y de que he tenido todas las precauciones razonables.

Es el placer de haberse currado uno defensas razonables y legales y haberlas implementado.

Y luego viene el placer cuando se va la luz y uno tiene su linterna en el bolsillo.​​Cuando hace falta una herramienta y uno lleva su Leatherman​​Cuando la gente alrededor se asusta ante una manada multiculti y uno está alerta con el RedSabre preparado​​


​Cuando uno va conduciendo sabiendo que el Kevlar protege nuestro tórax en caso de colisión...​
Son placeres intelectuales que a mí me hacen disfrutar.

El Objetivismo prescribe como corolario ineludible de todos sus principios de Metafísica, Epistemología y Ética la unidad Cuerpo-Mente:
​Objetivismo Ayn Rand - Buscar con Google​​​
​Uno no puede pensar una cosa y hacer otra. Sería sabotear la propia existencia. Es lo que en el Opus Dei llaman _*"unidad de vida...si no vives como piensas, terminarás pensando como vives"*_.​​Porque uno es humano POR ELECCIÓN, no por defecto.​​


​Puedo escoger NO defenderme, NO protegerme, pero haciéndolo así traiciono a mis potencialidades aristotélicas como _posible_ ser humano.​​Hasta una rata acorralada es fiel a su naturaleza (no tiene opción al respecto, a diferencia de los humanos) y enseña los dientes y se defiende hasta la muerte.​​


​Es una Parábola buenísima la de la rata: Hasta una rata acorralada se defiende. El Homo Progre es la única criatura de toda la naturaleza que ha renunciado a defenderse. Una anomalía absoluta en la Naturaleza...por eso en realidad está condenado. Fuera de la Sociedad progre el Homo Progre es como un perrito caniche abandonado en un bosque de lobos. Su muerte es cuestión de tiempo.​​La parábola de la rata no es mía. Es de Ayn Rand:​​_When brute force is the only criterion of social conduct, and unresisting surrender to destruction is the only alternative, even the lowest of men, even an animal—*even a cornered rat—will fight*. There can be no peace within an enslaved nation._​​_—Ayn Rand Lexicon_​​Sólo el ser humano puede descender a un status sub-animal por debajo de una rata y ni siquiera defenderse cuando es atacado:​​


​«Después de robarme, me rompieron la nariz de un puñetazo»​​Mad Max: - CÓMO HACER QUE TE ASALTEN: Análisis de la larga cadena de ERRORES TÁCTICOS del actor agredido por 2​​Lo de este tipo es un caso tan extremo que es perfecto como ilustración. Miren lo que dijo tras ser robado y agredido gratuitamente por Multiculti:​​_«Que te atraquen y, sin poner ninguna resistencia, te den una paliza... ¿Qué hubiera sido si voy de machito? », se pregunta._​​Yo no quiero ser tal subhumano. Ya hay hordas de progres para ocupar ese papel de "Víctimas" vocacionales (vide supra actor bilbaíno de la foto). Yo escojo otro papel que representar en mi breve tiempo sobre las tablas en este escenario al que llamamos Vida y Mundo.​​Llevo toda mi vida escuchando un contínuo run-run sobre las "VÍCTIMAS": "Víctimas de ETA", "Víctimas del Terrorismo", "Víctimas de la Violencia de Género", víctimas de tal o víctimas de cual:​​Crítica al "Culto Laico-Cívico" (EMMO pernicioso) a MIGUEL ÁNGEL BLANCO Q.E.P.D.​​Haré todo lo posible por NO SER NUNCA UNA VÍCTIMA. Si me tienen que matar, que me maten, pero al menos primero haré todo lo razonable por defender,me y marcharme del Gran Teatro del Mundo con la cabeza alta:​​


​_Y Señor, si hoy es el día en el cual realmente me llamas a tu casa_​​_DÉJAME MORIR sobre un montón de casquillos vacíos_​​El Objetivismo Oscuro ve al mundo como un campo de batalla intelectual y físico:

OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso.​​Sociedad: - OBOSC II: Eudemonología y "Emblemas" Renacentistas del OBJETIVISMO OSCURO: Fórmulas filosóficas para​​Sociedad: - OBOSC 3: Elogio y Teoría de lo PARAMILITAR como ideal vital. Florilegio Metáforas Paramilitares para​​El OBOSCista es MITAD CIENTÍFICO MITAD PARAMILITAR:​​Mad Max: - AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.​​Mad Max: - Neo conceptos SURVIVALISMO URBANO OBOSCista: NIJU KUN, NO GO ZONE FÍSICA (Zona Chernobyl social) y NO GO ZONE TEMPORAL (Toque de Queda autoimpuesto)​​Salir a la calle equipado y alerta es COROLARIO INEVITABLE del OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Si no lo hiciera así sería como si un Musulmán piadoso intencionadamente dejase de orar a Alá 5 veces al día o un Católico intencionadamente infrigiese el precepto dominical.​​


Pirro dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo de quién está en mi top3 de foreros favoritos. Didáctico y útil.
> 
> Eso sí, me imagino a @AYN RANDiano2 pasando un arco de seguridad y soltando dos sprays de autodefensa, una linterna de enemillones de lumen y un chaleco de kevlar y me entra la risa boba.



Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche. O en la mochila, que es más "tolerante" que el arco personal.

En El Prado por ejemplo he dejado parte de la impedimenta en la mochila en el guardaropa. Uno puede dejar en la mochila objetos con los que no podría entrar.

He entrado en edificios públicos con Kevlar y el securata por falsas alarmas del arco me ha dicho que me quite la ropa...no pasa nada. Uno se quita con toda naturalidad su chaleco balístico con una sonrisa y ya. El securata no me ha dicho nada, porque en España es perfectamente legal llevar Kevlar (excepto en estadios, cosas de la FIFA)

En Delegaciones del Gobierno y Palacios de Justicia he dejado los sprays a los CFSE de la puerta, me han dado un número y me los han devuelto a la salida sin decir nada. Claro, son legales. De todas formas si puedo dejarlos en el coche y este está cerca, prefiero dejarlos, para evitar hasta la posibilidad de un malentendido.

*EMPIEZA LA LISTA DE LA COMPRA*

​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Sabre Red Gel 90ml

25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:

SPRAY de DEFENSA de PIMIENTA SABRE RED. GEL. Tamaño MK-4 (75/90ml). Homologado - Nidec eShop

Pregunten antes en sus armerías locales si lo desean. Siempre es buena cosa conocer a los armeros locales y respaldar su actividad.

Venta libre a mayores de edad. Legal en España siempre y cuando no lo lleven a discotecas, manifestaciones, estadios y demás sitios a evitar.

Dediqué hilo al tema:

Mad Max: - Monográfico SPRAYS y LINTERNAS DEFENSA PERSONAL. Cómo usarlos, cuáles usar, cuando NO usarlo, efecti

Esta es LA compra más básica de todo el hilo, ya que es el arma elemental autorizada por el Estado en España.

Quien no lleve al menos UN spray de defensa ha renunciado a defenderse. De tal persona Maquiavelo dijo lo siguiente:

​


_El hombre desarmado no sólo está indefenso, sino que además es despreciable._​
¿Por qué este spray y no otro?

Porque es de CHORRO, ergo puede utilizarse en interiores sin afectar a inocentes o a nosotros mismos.​​Uno puede vaciarlo entero en -digamos- un cine atestado (no se debe hacer, lo pongo como mero ejemplo). Mientras que no de a alguien el chorro en ojos/boca/mucosas nadie será afectado. El chorro irritante simplemente cae al suelo inofensivamente.​​Un Fito Defensa 50 (vide infra) vaciado en un cine atestado causaría decenas de afectados y un muy merecido lío policial/judicial de los gordos.​
¿Porqué "360º"?

Porque a diferencia de otros puede ser utilizado en cualquier ángulo:​​



¿Por qué el más grande de las 2 presentaciones de este producto?
​Porque al ser el bote más largo sobresale por ambos lados de la mano y puede ser utilizado como arma de impacto de último recurso, cosa que el bote pequeño NO permite:​​


​Mismo producto, pero el bote de la izquierda NO puede ser utilizado como arma de impacto, el de la derecha sí. La diferencia en portabilidad es mínima.​
DESaconsejo el red sabre "micro" que es el que venden en casi todas las armerías de España:
​


​No es "360º" (no funciona excepto vertical), no está presurizado (hay que apretar una y otra vez para que salga el producto), no sirve como arma de impacto, el pitorro rojo tiende a caerse...un desastre de producto, que es lo que se van a encontrar en el 99% de las armerías.​​El Red Sabre no hace milagros, no "garantiza" poderse defender uno...pero lo mismo puede decirse de un rifle en un campo de batalla, y sería de necios ir a una batalla sin un rifle:



Tan de necios como salir a la calle sin un Red Sabre.

Alguien que no compre algo tan barato y no lo lleve siempre encima en la calle MERECE lo que pueda pasarle, tanto como un conductor sin cinturón de seguridad MERECE romper el parabrisas con su hueco cráneo en caso de colisión, por memo:









MI EXHORTACIÓN ES ESTA:
Actúen YA. Encarguen YA su red Sabre y comprometanse ante sí mismos a llevarlo siempre encima en la calle, _*por su amor a la vida...*_
​


​​
​john galt juramento - Buscar con Google​
...dejen de pensar, vivir y comportarse como _VÍCTIMAS_

¡Ay la _victimolatria_! , ¡tan querida por el R78 y los progres (es redundancia)! Es como si quisieran pre-programarnos a todos para ser víctimas.

El R78 procura olvidar al que supo defenderse. Un ejemplo de mi hilo contra el "culto" a Miguel Ángel Blanco:

Puestos a escoger "Cultos Cívicos", ¿por qué no escoger a personas que SE DEFENDIERON eficazmente de ETA? *UNOS EJEMPLOS*:​​*Militar anónimo de servicio en Vizcaya:*​​Tengo un libro que narra su historia: Este militar (buen profesional) se sabía en "zona hostil" y por lo tanto circulaba en su coche con la pistola siempre a mano y muy atento a su entorno.​​En un semáforo siguió su habitual rutina "paranoica" de vigilancia y vio de lejos a los ETArras que venían a matarle. Tomó su pistola (siempre lista y a mano) y repelió la agresión disparando a través de los cristales de su propio coche:​​_*Justo un año después, en noviembre de 1994, el comando Bizkaia intentó asesinar en Loiu a un sargento del Ejército español, que repelió la agresión a tiros y obligó a los etarras a huir. En su carrera, se toparon con una patrulla de la Ertzaintza que les obstaculizaba el paso. La reacción entonces del miembro de ETA Angel Irazabalbeitia fue altamente significativa: paró el coche, se bajó y gritó: “Aparta, cipayo, aparta” -según otra versión, dijo “cipayos, quitaros del medio”-, tras lo cual comenzó a disparar. En el tiroteo posterior Irazabalbeitia falleció y su compañera Lourdes Txurruka resultó herida. Un ertzaina sufrió también heridas de extrema gravedad. *_​​¡Aparta, cipayo, aparta!. Noticias de Gipuzkoa​​_El jefe del comando Vizcaya de ETA, José Luis Martín Carmona, Koldo, quiso ayer romper tres meses de silencio terrorista y acabó esposado por la Ertzaintza. La policía vasca desarticuló su comando después de que Carmona y dos liberados (a sueldo) más intentaran asesinar a un sargento de Infantería en la localidad vizcaína de Larrabetzu. El militar abrió fuego al verse encañonado por dos etarras, que huyeron a escape y disparando. Los terroristas lograron llegar tras sufrir un accidente de tráfico y robar un coche a Loiu (Vizcaya), donde la Ertzaintza les cortó el paso. En un segundo tiroteo moría el etarra Ángel Irazabalbeitia y resultaban heridos el agente Jesús Marzán Otero (gravedad extrema) y la activista Lourdes Txurruka (pronóstico reservado)._​​_El 'comando Vizcaya' cae en un tiroteo con la Ertzaintza_​​Este militar renunció a ser un "sitting duck" y a base de buenas prácticas en zonas hostiles no sólo consiguió evitar su asesinato, sino que su rápida reacción armada puso en marcha unos acontecimintos que terminaron ese día con un ETArra muerto y el otro detenido: Los ETArras huyeron con tal pánico que terminaron ese mismo día muerto uno y detenida la otra.​​¿Por qué el "Héroe Cívico" no es este hombre?​​¿Cuándo se hubiese quedado ETA sin matarifes si cada candidato a ser el próximo asesinado se hubiese defendido con certeros tiros?​​Crítica al "Culto Laico-Cívico" (EMMO pernicioso) a MIGUEL ÁNGEL BLANCO Q.E.P.D.​​El primer paso para DESVICTIMIZARSE es ARMARSE.

Y el modesto spray de defensa personal es el arma legalmente autorizada en España. En verdad os digo, ¡Cómprenla y pórtenla a diario quienes renuncien al papel de víctimas que nos asigna nuestra corrupta sociedad contemporánea!

He dicho.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Fito defensa 50







20 euros. Este sí se vende en muchas armerías físicas.

El Fito defensa 50 es COMPLEMENTARIO OPTATIVO PARA QUIEN YA PORTE EL RED SABRE.

NO sirve como arma de impacto, al ser muy pequeño:







No sirve en interiores o si hay inocentes presentes, ya que origina un aerosol que lo contamina todo:







¿Y para qué sirve entonces un SEGUNDO spray tan limitado?

Exclusivamente para estas circunstancias:

* Atacantes múltiples.​​* Cuando no hay personas inocentes presentes.​​* Cuando queremos hacer "negación de área", por ejemplo su huimos por unas escaleras sin inocentes presentes. Echar hacia atrás este aerosol degradará la performance de todo agresor que nos persiga.​​Por poner un símil militar, el RedSabre es como un RIFLE (efecto limitado y preciso) y el Fito Defensa 50 como una GRANADA DE FRAGMENTACIÓN (efecto "de zona").



A un soldado puede serle útil llevar una granada de fragmentación encima para casos muy específicos...pero la granada no sustituye al rifle.

Moraleja:​​* Si sólo van a llevar UN spray, que sea el Red Sabre.​​* Si van a llevar DOS sprays, lleven el Fito Defensa como spray secundario para casos muy concretos (la "Granada de fragmentación").​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Linterna Acebeam L30

El sitio de comparativa de linternas que uso. Muy buenas herramientas de búsqueda:​​Parametrek Flashlights​​Es otro arma legal:​​Lo mejor es usarla para deslumbrar su vamos a ser atacados:​​​
​Deslumbrar es legal, reversible y muy efectivo: Si tu oponente no puede verte, puedes huir. O defenderte si no puedes huir.​​​
​Como ULTIMA RATIO también puede valer para esto: Arma de impacto. ¡Pero ha de tener la forma y tamaño adecuados para este fin!​​​
​Mad Max: - Monográfico SPRAYS y LINTERNAS DEFENSA PERSONAL. Cómo usarlos, cuáles usar, cuando NO usarlo, efecti​​La Acebeam L30 son los 4000lm más compactos que existen a un precio razonable:​​Acebeam L30 Linterna hellste 4000 lumen con hochleistungs-akku CREE LED LINTERNA RECARGABLE CON MICRO USB: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas​​500 gramos. En el bolsillo ni se nota.​​Linterna trotona que aguanta mucho tiempo a potencia máxima.​​


​Válida también como arma de impacto de último recurso.​​Descubrirán además que llevar encima una linterna es extraordinariamente útil en el día a día, autodefensa aparte.​​


trancos123 dijo:


> 100€ y medio kilo por una linterna?? me parece algo exagerado.



¿Cuánto cuesta su móvil?

¿Qué es mejor, llevar un iPhone de 600€ y no llevar linterna o un Samsumg de segunda mano (mi caso) y la linterna?

Y he llevado encima linternas que pasaban de 1 Kg. A diario. Durante meses. Cuando aún llevaba bandolera. Vive usted entre algodones si no puede llevar 500 gramos de equipo esencial encima.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

SlashPro





Cut-Tex® PRO – La última tela resistente al corte

SlashPRO® | Slash Resistant Clothing for Homeland Security

100-200€ según prenda de protección de tronco que escojamos.

Se lleva "casi" como una sudadera normal. La pequeña pega es que es un tejido algo rígido que cuesta un poco poner y quitar, nada más. Ah, y le cuesta mucho secarse al lavarla (exclusivamente a mano y con Norit)

Protege MUY BIEN contra "slash", esto es, contra cortes de TAJO.

Contra PINCHAMIENTO no protege, pero mejor es tener una protección parcial que dejarnos cortar en rodajas intentando parar un ataque con arma blanca:













Esto son SLASH wounds, contra esto protege.

Esto es una STAB wound, contra esto NO protege:







Contra la STAB wound nos protege el siguiente artículo de Compra Maestra, a saber...

Chaleco de protección anti Arma Blanca / Balístico surplus de la policía UK

Mi lógica es que si un chaleco ha sido considerado adecuado por la reina de los piratas para proteger a su Policía, es que debe de ser bastanbte bueno. En UK llevan blindando a la policía desde los años 90, además -a diferencia de los USA- con protección anti arma blanca. Un chaleco policial UK dará prestaciones mucho más adecuadas en España que idem USA, por la sencilla razón de que en los USA no se molestan en buscar protección anti arma blanca.

Tiren de este link:

police body armour | eBay

Dediqué hilo al tema:

Mad Max: - BLINDAJE CORPORAL ("Chaleco antibalas" y similares) para uso diario en civiles en España. POR QUÉ, C

Resumo los consejos de compra:

* Compren surplus policial. Me da mucha más confianza que los chalecos nuevos chinorris. Los chalecos "caducados" protegen "menos"...pero protegen. He hecho experimentos con ellos.​​* Compren DUAL THREAT, esto es, anti arma blanca y anti arma de fuego.​​


​* Compren equivalente a NIJ II. Es "suficiente" para España y nos ahorramos la molestia del nivel NIJ IIIA.​​* Compren el chaleco que puedan llevar más discretamente. Se trata de PASAR DESAPERCIBIDO, no de salir a la calle disfrazado de SWAT, lo cual sólo puede traernos problemas.​​En España los 6 meses del año más fríos llevar chaleco de Kevlar "completo" (el que envuelve el torso) es perfectamente posible y uno termina por "olvidar" que lo lleva.

Deberán -eso sí- reacondicionar su vestuario. Olviden llevar camisas o ropita de moda. Para ocultar el chaleco se imponen prendas amplias tipo forros polares o chaquetas grandes, si es con capucha mejor (la capucha disimula el bulto de la espalda).

Adicionalmente el chaleco disminuye (calculo) sobre un 40% el riesgo de morir en accidente de coche:

























Ver hilo para comprobar mis cálculos. Repito: Bajada del 40% del riesgo de muerte en automóvil, calculado sobre vidas salvadas de policías USA. Tener el tórax protegido es una muy buena cosa.

Llevar Kevlar es mucho menos "locura" de lo que parece...¡por lo menos cuando viajemos en automóviles!

En meses fríos uno termina olvidando que lleva Kevlar (los meses calurosos ya son Harina de otro costal)

Ah, esta prohibido por la FIFA llevar blindaje corporal en los estadios.

La FIFA prohibe llevar chalecos balísticos a los estadios:​​https://resources.fifa.com/mm/docum..._scc_english-stadiumcodeofconduct_neutral.pdf​​

> PROHIBITED ITEMS





> ​body protection gear...bullet proof vests​



​Un motivo más para no visitar jamás semejantes antros donde...¡se nos prohibe protegernos!​
Si pueden permitírselo gasten 300-500€ en un chaleco balístico nuevo ultra ocultable de marca reconocida: Second Chance, Meggit, Marol Dolphin, Mehler...es dinero muy bien gastado.

He probado extensamente los chalecos surplus de la poli UK que se venden por 80€ en ebay.co.uk

Paran perfectamente hasta embestidas de bayoneta con toda la fuerza, y mucho más cuchilladas y navajazos. He probado toda mi colección de bayonetas. Desde la larguísima "espada" del Schmidt Rubin modelo 1911 a la afiladísima bayoneta Glock, pasando por la del CETME C y bayonetas de Kalashnikov.

Hasta un chaleco INIBA de la Guerra del Ulster que compré por coleccionismo histórico para perfectamente arma blanca, pese a no estar diseñado para ello.

Dado que la diferencia entre un chaleco anti arma blanca y uno arma blanca + balístico es realmente mínima, creo sensato portar el chaleco que protege frente a ambas amenazas.

Adicionalmente, el beneficio en caso de accidente de coche lo sé por los USA, donde el chaleco sólo anti arma blanca tiene cero uso, por razones obvias. No sé si el arti arma blanc protege tanto frente a BLUNT TRAUMA como el balístico, así que lo seguro es llevar un DUAL THREAT.

¿Cuántos asesinados del 11-M hubiesen sobrevivido si todos hubiesen llevado un chaleco balístico?







¿Cuántos de los 300 muertos del 11M hubiesen sobrevivido a sus heridas de haber tenido su tórax protegido con Kevlar? ¿100? ¿150? Hubiesen quedado tullidos y espantosamente heridos, pero vivirían, como sobreviven con heridas horrorosas -pero viven- los soldados de Irak o Afghanistán blindados hasta las orejas a los que pilla un IED.











Estos mutilados de guerra viven porque llevaban blindaje corporal. Nos puede parecer espantosa su situación existencial...pero PREFIEREN VIVIR, como casi todo el mundo.

El R78 nos ha metido a todos en sus guerras, al ingresar en la OTAN y participar de las aventuras militares extranjeras. Quien quiera reconocerlo que se vista para la guerra. Quien no, allá él.

Seguimos en Afganistán. El Estado español está en guerra hoy contra los Afganos. Nunca hemos dejado de estar en aquella tierra desde el año 2003 (me resisto a llamarla "país") que ni es nuestra ni nos ha hecho daño alguno. Incluso si hacemos como que nos creemos la V.O. sobre el 11M, otro 11M sería posible hoy mismo.

¿Han visto ustedes los escáneres de seguridad en las entradas del Metro y de Cercanías? No, ¿verdad? Esa es la "seguridad" que nos dan los castuzos a los proles. A ellos no les importa lo que nos pase en sus transportes públicos de ganado humano. Claro, ellos viajan en Audis A8 Blindados rodeados de mesnadas de "Guardia Mora" armada hasta los dientes:







Miren el extraño marco de la ventanilla. Ese coche pesa más de 2 toneladas...y es del los _escoltas_ de Sánchez. Sánchez no viaja en Metro como nosotros, los proles. A él no le va a afectar que mañana un seguidor de la religión de la paz como los que él deja entrar por barcazas decida seguir las enseñanzas de su libro:

ISLAM: Religión q ordena matar "infieles". FOBIA: Miedo. ISLAMOFOBIA: Miedo a creyentes en libro q d

El chaleco -obviamente- para también metralla.

De hecho las primeras Flak Jackets de la II Guerra Mundial eran sólo para parar metralla, como el chaleco de Dorón de la Guerra de Vietnam:







Cero efecto antibalas. Sólo paraba fragmentos, lo cual bastaba para incrementar muchísimo la tasa de supervivencia de quien lo portase...a cambio de una espantosa penalización física por el calor que daba. Lo que porto yo a diario es MUY SUPERIOR a esos interesantísimos chalecos históricos (¡ay!, son demasiado caros, aún no he podido añadir uno a mi colección).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

OtterBox defender

otterbox defender - Buscar con Google











Porque como dijo un gurú de la protección, el teléfono móvil es al civil lo que la radio al policía.

Usted NECESITA un teléfono móvil que esté siempre operativo, por eso necesita la mejor protección para su móvil.

Otra opción también muy buena (aunque más abultada):







lovemei - Buscar con Google

Alarma personal

La que ustedes gusten:

Amazon.es: alarma personal

No es ningún artículo esencial, pero puede suponer una cierta ayuda. Cuesta y pesa tan poco que es un buen complemento.

Yo suelo llevar una Vigilant:







Usen su imaginación para fijarla a su ropa o mochila.

En caso de problemas tiran del hilo y ya estan mandando la señal al público de que algo va muy mal, con ambas manos libres y sin desgastarse chillando.

No nos va a "salvar" de nada, pero al menos podremos señalar que algo va muy mal con un gasto mínimo de tiempo y energía.

Por supuesto que activar la alarma debe ser secundario a maniobras más urgentes de defensa, como hace paradas con las manos o desplegar el Red Sabre y/o la linterna.

Por eso la alarma personal SE DEBE LLEVAR FIJA en la ropa o mochila. En el fondo de un bolsillo no nos vale para nada porque NO HAY TIEMPO de activarla si ya estamos bajo ataque.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Multiherramienta Leatherman Surge:

Leatherman Surge Para trabajo pesado 21tools Acero inoxidable alicate multiherramienta - Alicates de múltiples herramientas (Acero inoxidable, Acero inoxidable, 11,5 cm, 335 g, 7,87 cm): Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas

Sobre 300€ nuevas. Yo las he comprado usadas por 100-150.

La Leatherman Surge es en mi experiencia la mejor multiherramienta, y he usado muchas.

Con una Surge en los pantalones está usted preparado para muchas eventualidades diferentes de la vida.

Usos que le he dado a mi Surge:​​* Tornillos o tirafondos flojos que uno puede ajustar de inmediato.​​* Tornillito de gafas reajustado al momento. Incluye microherramienta para ese trabajo delicado.​​* Serrado inmediato de tablones o ramas que molestaban.​​* Reparación inmediata en área de servicio de carenado inferior de mi coche, con bridas compradas en una gasolinera.​
Añada el kit de puntas...

Leatherman 931014 - Paquete de 21 de Bits de Doble Punta: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre

...de unos 25€ y ya puede hacer casi todo en cualquier momento a cambio de un peso y volumen mínimos.

Para los "escrupulosos de confesionario" del reglamento de armas, Victorinox vende una multiherramienta con filo sin punta...aunque según la ley de armas lo que realmente cuenta es el filo, no la punta.

Las Victorinox son también muy buenas, pero en mi experiencia la Surge es mejor aún.

Body Cam Philips

Por qués aquí:

Sociedad: - SOUSVEILLANCE|Por qué, Por cuánto y Cómo GRABAR/AUTOVIGILAR TODA la propia vida para conseguir SEGURIDAD JURÍDICA relativa en el FEMSOC en q vivimos

El producto es este:



10 horas de grabación. Unos 250€:

Philips DVT3120 Video Tracer Body-Worn Recorder and Audio Recording: Amazon.co.uk: Office Products

Si les parece "caro" les parecerá barato cuando empiecen las primeras VIOGEnizaciones de perfectas desconocidas, que es una de las novedades de la LIVG 2.0


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Ene 2020)

Esto no me lo pierdo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

DashCam Philips

Desde 99 euros la básica:

Philips automotive lighting 56749XM GoSure Full-HD Dashcam ADR620 Cámara para Coche: Amazon.es: Coche y moto













GrabarSE uno la propia vida es cada vez más necesario, como ya expliqué:

Sociedad: - SOUSVEILLANCE|Por qué, Por cuánto y Cómo GRABAR/AUTOVIGILAR TODA la propia vida para conseguir SEGURIDAD JURÍDICA relativa en el FEMSOC en q vivimos

Ya no es sólo que la DashCam nos vaya a salvar probando que nosotros cruzamos en verde y el peatón al que tropellamos en rojo. Ya no es sólo eso.

Es que a veces es necesario probar dónde estuvo uno para evitar errores judiciales.

César Adrio ha sido condenado a 30 años de cárcel con evidencias puramente circunstanciales:







"césar adrio" - Buscar con Google

Sin arma del crimen, sin confesión, sin testigos...condenado a 30 años de cárcel por la acumulación de indicios puramente circunstanciales.

Como dice un amigo mío Abogado, 10 indicios que por separado no bastan para condenarte, los 10 juntos SÍ pueden condenarte.

Si César Adrio fuese inocente, una grabación de DashCam mientras zapeaba radios hubiese probado su inocencia, al probar quer -como él dice- estaba regresando a su casa en coche cuando se cometió el asesinato de Ana Enjamio.

Los errores judiciales existen. Quien en el año 2020 no tome la precaución elemental de poner una DashCam en su coche se está DESprotegiendo a sabiendas.

La DashCam exige cero atención una vez instalada, y si tenemos la precaución de hablar y de zapera radios permite probar a posteriori que estábamos conduciendo en tal sitio a tal hora. Es una FÁBRICA DE COARTADAS que cuesta 100€ y no exige atención alguna.

Además puede librarnos de todo tipo de falsodenuncias automovilísticas:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Grabadora digital:



Amazon.es: GRABADORA DIGITAL

Dediqué hilo al tema:

Sociedad: - Cómo y Porqué GRABAR TODO EN AUDIO. Gable Tostee, neozelandés absuelto de homicidio por una simple g

No es tema de broma: Un neozelandés llamado Gable Tostee se libró de una acusación de Homicidio por una simple grabación de móvil.

La grabadora digital permite SISTEMATIZAR las grabaciones de audio con un aparatito pequeño, ligero, barato y que uno puede llevar en el bolsillo grabando todo el día.

Cuesta 30-40€ UNA "DE MARCA" (Philips, Sony, Olympus...) es el nivel básico de SOUSVEILLANCE.

"Suban" mejor a las de batería de litio (100-120€) y eviten el rollo de recargar las baterías:

Philips dvt6510/00 Voice Tracer 8 GB para enregistrer Música Champán: Amazon.es: Electrónica

Nivel ultra básico de protección jurídica para defendernos del FEMSOC en el que ya vivimos:

Sociedad: - Análisis del FEMSOC, Ideología de Estado en España desde 2004|FEMSOC = INGSOC Orwelliano "light"|FEMSOC, SOCialismo con una capa de pintura LILA

Recuerden que YA pueden ser VIOGENizados por cualquier mujer, y que hay hordas de zombis acusando de "violadores" a todos los hombres que las rodeen:







Un simple archivo de audio con el TIME STAMP de un zapeo de radios puede probar que uno NO cometió tal o cual delito, al probar mentiras en la parte falsodenunciadora.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Ir en coche es lo más peligroso que solemos hacer, a no ser que seamos motoristas o submarinistas o ciclistas. O que montemos a caballo. Por lo tanto...

Antes de comprar coche, NCAP, seguridad activa y peso.

El sitio oficial del Programa Europeo de Evaluación de Automóviles Nuevos | Euro NCAP

Eviten coches que fallen en Test del Alce:



Eviten coches muy ligeros / pequeños:



Eviten coches muy antiguos:





Evite coches de mal test NCAP:



Peugeot 106 Test Crash


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Ante todo, procuren ir siempre en la calle afeitados, peinados, limpios, aseados y con un comportamiento intachable. Si por ropa y complementos llevan un aire "pijo" MEJOR AÚN.

¿Por qué? Para no llamar innecesariamente la atención de los CFSE.

La ropa buena, bien escogida y los complementos de calidad son una INVERSIÓN EN IMAGEN SOCIAL. Ligarán más, les tratarán mejor, se sentirán ustedes mejor (como "ricos")...y no llamarán la atención de los CFSE si procuran darse un aire "pijo".

Los sprays son legales, pero su porte está prohibido en ciertas circunstancias (estadios, discoteas, manifestaciones...razones de más para NO acudir a tales eventos) y es "gris" en otras: Un policía individual puede decidir que usted "no necesita" spray en según qué hora y lugar, confiscárselo y -ya puestos- ponerle una multa de hasta 300€.

Vestir "de pijo" y comportarse como una _Caballero Español_ de los de antes de la Guerra Civil ayuda (muchísimo) a que los CFSE no pierdan su precioso tiempo de trabajo interesándose innecesariamente por nuestra persona.

Nunca me han cacheado ni detenido. Y no creo que lo hagan nunca porque procuro no llamar la atención.

Trato a los CFSE de Usted y ellos me han tratado siempre igual de bien.
​Ropa resistente con multibolsillos amplios​​Chaqueta multibolsillos amplios:​​


​Pongo la Belstaff como ejemplo conocido por todo el mundo porque los bolsillos de las Belstaff clásicas son muy útiles por lo amplios.​​Compren UNA TALLA EXTRA si piensan portar chaleco balístico. Por ejemplo si usan talla L, necesitan una XL si quieren una chaqueta que disimule el chaleco balístico.​​Antes de comprar una cazadora, pruébela metiendo toda su "impedimenta" diaria en los bolsillos. Muchas cazadoras "tácticas" (versiones pijas de la M65, por ejemplo) no pasan este sencillo test. Los objetos no caben o caben malamente.​​Tampoco es mala idea probarse la chaqueta con el chaleco balístico. Según "caída" unas chaquetas disimulan el chaleco mucho, poco o nada.​​Pantalones idem:​​



Me dan igual las marcas. Lo pongo sólo a modo de ejemplo. Que cada cual gaste según su bolsillo y gustos.

Un sólo consejo de estilo: EVITEN LOS ESTAMPADOS DE CAMUFLAJE. Uno quiere PASAR DESAPERCIBIDO, y -paradójicamente- los patrones de camuflaje son anticamuflaje en la vida civil:







¿Por qué es tan importante la ropa?

Porque permite llevar encima y a mano todos los demás elementos: Linterna, Spray,(s) Grabadora...amén del móvil, la cartera, las llaves...​
Porque evita .levar el odioso bolso o bandolera:




​Las bandoleras tienen las siguientes desventajas:​​* Abultan, molestan. Dificultan correr o defenderse.​​* Uno puede perderlas u olvidarlas.​​* Uno se convierte en posible blanco de un "tirón".​​* Lo que uno lleve en la bandolera siempre será menos accesible que lo que lleve en el bolsillo. Y si uno lleva armas defensivas, la rapidez de acceso es fundamental.​​La banbdolera (o bolso para las mujeres) debe ser desterrada por la ropa multibolsillos amplios, al menos para las personas que quieran cuidarse a sí mismas.​​

Evite esto:
​


​Patética cazadora de Soyboy. Sólo 2 bolsillos, No cabe ni el móvil.​​No se puede llevar la linterna a mano. Ni los sprays, Obliga a llevar una odiosa bandolera.​​


​Odiosos vaqueros con bolsillos testimoniales en los que no cabe casi nada.​​


​Gabardina absurda sin bolsillos. ¿Dónde llevas el EDC (Everyday Carry)?​​


​Gabardina ligeramente menos absurda. Sólo 2 bolsillos, pero el cinturón dificulta su acceso.​​La chaqueta además debe ser REALMENTE IMPERMEABLE, porque uno en general NO DEBE LLEVAR PARAGÜAS, ya que:​​El paragüas es un armatoste que ralentiza al que lo porta cuando está plegado:​​


​No es de extrañar que Chamberlain (el payaso del "Apaciguamiento" a Hitler) se viese asociado siempore con su sempiterno paragüas:​​


​chamberlain paraguas - Buscar con Google​​El paragüas desplegado inutiliza una mano. ¡Intenten defenderse de un ataque con un paragüas en la mano!​​


​Para colmo cuando llueve suele también hacer viento, inutilizando por completo al paragüas:​​


​Los soldados no llevan paragüas.​​Los soldados llevan ropa y gorro impermeables, y nosotros debemos hacer lo mismo:​​


​Hay paraguas tácticos...​​You are being redirected...​​He comprado ambos, el plegable y el no plegable.​​Ambos cumplen lo prometido...​​​
​​
​​
​...pero en mi experiencia su indudable posible uso defensivo no compensa el trabajo de llevarlos encima todos los días, con el peso y la ralentización que estos armatostes suponen.​​Amén de que si llueve...¡uno no puede usarlos si llueve so pena de quedar desarmado!​​Cuando sea más viejo y no me quede más remedio que quedarme y pelear quizás los lleve.​​Aún puedo salir huyendo y pegar patadas, así que de momento los dejo en casa.​​Los paragüas tácticos NTOI Unbreakable Umbrella cumplen lo que prometen y pueden ser tan útiles como un bastón PERO depende del estilo defensivo de cada uno pueden ser más una desventaja que una ayuda.​​Que cada cual evalúe si le compensa llevarlos, cosa que puede hacer con un paragüas "normal" de la misma longitud y peso.​​


LurkerIII dijo:


> Lo del paraguas no tiene ningún sentido: incluso en el peor de los supuestos, lo puedo tirar y ya estoy como tú.
> 
> Y si te ves arrinconado contra una navaja, un paraguas o cualquier otra cosa (un puto periódico enrollado) que te sirva para molestar el ataque sin que sea tu cuerpo siempre es bienvenido.



Es un incordio llevarlo siempre encima.

Además no lo necesito: Llevo siempre chaqueta y gorro impermeable en la mochila.

Pero es un tema discutible. Útil desde luego que es: Es como un bastón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

ADIDAS GSG 9

Dediqué hilo al tema:

Mad Max: - Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante

En mi experiencia las Adidas GSG 9 son el calzado óptimo para los 6 meses más fríos del año.

Amazon.es: adidas gsg9

El modelo "trainer" me parece óptimo: 130 €.

adidas GSG-9.7, Zapatillas de Gimnasia para Hombre: Amazon.es: Zapatos y complementos







Bota ligera y bien ventilada. Se puede llevar con comodidad mientras no haga calor.

Muy, muy adherente.

La caña está unida al cuerpo de tan ingeniosa manera que no limita en absoluto la movilidad anterior-posterior del pie, sin dejar de dar soporte lateral. Impresionantemente ingenioso.

No es impermeable...ni falta que le hace. En mi experiencia las botas impermeables son excelentes en tiempo frío, pero insufribles a poco que el termómetro sube un pelín.

Para verano aún no he encontrado un calzado idóneo recomendable al 100%.



Edmond dijo:


> Todo está bien, hasta que te ves obligado a ir de traje.
> 
> Igualmente pillo sitio.



He llevado traje.

Basta con comprarlo con bolsillos (DETESTO los bolsillos falsos)

Me limito a los 2 sprays y la linterna (cabe bien) y unos zapatos Magnum de escolta VIP comprados a tal efecto.

Voy "de traje" y mantengo el 70% de mi capacidad defensiva.

Si llevase traje a diario compraría esto:







Está blindado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

aquanevada dijo:


> Cuando ves peligro por la calle como un grupo de jóvenes por la noche en un banco es mejor seguir el camino o cambiar de aceradarse la vuelta? En ese caso, es mejor disimular o hacerlo corriendo?



Lo mejor es ver a las personas-problema antes de que ellas lo vean a uno.

Hay que ir por la calle como un comandante de tanque va por un campo de batalla: Con mil ojos.







Vistas las personas-problema de lejos, uno debe eludirlas de la forma más discreta posible, por ejemplo tomando un desvio o cambiando de ruta al andar.

Yo lo hago frecuentemente: Según veo personas-problema (de lejos) modifico discretamente mi ruta.

A diferencia del carrista, nosotros queremos ante todo eludir los conflictos.

Un grupo táctico que no recuerdo en USA convierte este hñabito vigilante en un "juego" muy interesante.

Los miembros del grupo salen siempre a la calle con una discreta chapita de solapa.​​Si otro que lleva la chapita la ve antes que uno, hay que darle 20US$, porque nos ha ganado en atención.​​Con ese grado de atención hay que ir por la calle.​
Como dice el NIJU KUN...







niju kun - Buscar con Google

_Hitotsu (es esencial que_, fórmula en japonés para indicar que el 16 no es por orden de importancia_) *16*...Al traspasar el umbral de tu casa 1.000.000 de enemigos aguardan...¡OSS!_



HaCHa dijo:


> Este hilo, sin un relato de cómo fue cuando te violaron de pequeñito, no vale nada, Andy.



Ahora viene lo curioso.

Nunca me han asaltado.

Los peores "asaltos" los he sufrido...practicando Karate, al que me apunté para aprender a defenderme (el Karate y las Artes Marciales Tradicionales son mucho más que eso, pero yo entonces no lo sabía)

La paradoja es que como tenía miedo de que me pegaran me apunté a un sitio donde me pegan todas las semanas. De hecho voy voluntariamente al ÚNIco SITIO donde me pegan, a mi Dojo.

Con las motos me pasa lo mismo: No necesito haberme caído personalmente para saber lo peligrosas que son.

MOTOS ASESINAS: Todos los HILOS ANTI-MOTOS unificados y "encuadernados" en el PRIMER LIBRO PUBLICADO

Supongo que será porque tenco un C.I. 137 que me posibilitat no tener que aprender personalmente de los errores ajenos. Las experiencias vicarias -lo que leo sobre lo que les pasa a los demás- me hacen tanto impacto emocional que no necesito que me pase algo en mis carnes.

También soy de perfil Neuroticista (ojo, no Neurótico, Neuroticista, que es un rasgo de personalidad de Hans Jurgen Eysenck).







Eysenck Personality Questionnaire - Wikipedia

Los Neuroticistas "sobreaprendemos" de las experiencias. Por eso no nos ponen nunca la misma multa 2 veces. O -en mi caso- duermo con la puerta del dormitorio cuidadosamente cerrada porque me impresionó en 1980 el asesinato en la cama de los Marqueses de Urquijo...es casi "como si me hubiesen asesinado a mí". El neuroticista "sobreaprende".



Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> Una pregunta. Si intentan agredirnos y nos defendemos, es mejor denunciar o guardárselo para uno mismo?



Vista la Jurisprudencia, cuanto menos contacto tengamos con el sistema legal, mejor.

Si el "encuentro" no ha sido con andie conocido y en su propio barrio, ¿para qué queremos denunciar exactamente? ¿Nos van acaso a quitar el susto o las tortas? ¿Nos van a dar una medalla cívica por defendernos? ¡Antes al contrario!

Adicionalmente: El NOMBRE Y DIRECCIÓN del denunciante queda registrado, como pasó en el malagagate:

MALAGAGATE 2014. Massmedia divulgaron el nombre completo de la "violada" en documento judicial soste

TODA ESPAÑA pudo leer el nombre completo de la denunciante, ¡de locos!







¿Realmente queremos dar nuestros datos a quien nos ha asaltado?

Si alguien insiste en denunciar a perfectos desconocidos por "virtud cívica" adelante, pero a estas alturas a mí ya no me parece nada sensato.

Otro asunto es que tengamos un encontronazo con algún vecino con el cual tengamos alguna disputa. En ese caso quizás sí que nos compense denunciar para contener el conflicto dentro de los cauces legales...pero en general es infinitamente mejor procurar llevarse muy bien con los vecinos.



Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ayn, cómo ves el tema de los tasers



1. Son ilegales.

2. Exigen contacto --> Mala arma defensiva.

3. Son de marca NISUPU.

En USA donde te dejan comprar un Taser civil sería una opción a considerar.



Aquí no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Post 16 por si convenzo a rapidillos aborrar su post


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

17 ídem


----------



## Tars (16 Ene 2020)

Me apunto el spray


----------



## Dexmond (16 Ene 2020)

5 stars, pero pon enlace a todo


----------



## Blink (16 Ene 2020)

Creo que deberías hacer un monográfico sobre las Tasser. Dado que parece ser que están empezando a dárselas a determinados cuerpos de las FCSE, quizás empiece a estar más accesible su compra. Aunque sigan siendo "ilegales".


----------



## llaveenmano (16 Ene 2020)

Y de zapatos don Ayn Randiano2? Que recomienda usted? En otros hilos ha hablado del calzado. Un saludo


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Ene 2020)

Recomiéndanos un VPN también.


----------



## angelgs (16 Ene 2020)

recomiéndanos scooter.


----------



## Manteka (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DESaconsejo el red sabre "micro" que es el que venden en casi todas las armerías de España:
> ​
> 
> 
> ​No es "360º" (no funciona excepto vertical), no está presurizado (hay que apretar una y otra vez para que salga el producto), no sirve como arma de impacto, el pitorro rojo tiende a caerse...un desastre de producto, que es lo que se van a encontrar en el 99% de las armerías.​



Muchas gracias por la información. Precisamente ese es el que yo tengo, y lo llevo siempre. Afortunadamente nunca he tenido que usarlo. La verdad es que no me convencía del todo porque el pitorro a veces se atasca y para que sea efectivo necesitas usarlo en menos de 1 o 2 segundos desde que percibes la amenaza.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Ene 2020)

Jamón serrano.

Sirve para golpear sin dejar marcas.

En caso de guerra o ataque nuclear tienes alimento para una semana con un aporte de yodo que te proteja.

si lo conservas más lo puedes cambiar por sexo.

Una vez comido los huesos sirve de arma arrojadiza y de largo alcance.

Después de usar los huesos como arma de largo alcance puedes cocerlos y seguir obteniendo alimento y sexo.


Después cocerlos y obtener alimento y sexo con la piel puedes fabricar zapatos.

Con su grasa puedes empavonar armas.

Los huesos sin cabeza pueden servir cerbatanas.



Y encima está cojonudo!!!

Perdoname ayn, no podía resistir la tentación del mejor arma conocida.


----------



## Herodotez (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo bunker en hilo mítico.


----------



## HijodeSOROS (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DashCam Philips
> 
> Desde 99 euros la básica:
> 
> ...



Esto fijo que cae, pero una personal para llevar encima.
Si no me haré algún apaño con un móvil viejo.


----------



## Ryu (16 Ene 2020)

Me suscribo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2020)

Mejor un tanque directamente.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2020)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Y de zapatos don Ayn Randiano2? Que recomienda usted? En otros hilos ha hablado del calzado. Un saludo



Zapatófono clásico. Con puntera de acero para matar malos a patadas.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros:
> 
> ...



Te has planteado el porte de algun otro tipo de aerosol, se me ocurren algunos insecticidas que podrían funcionar muy bien para defensa


----------



## montecuruto (16 Ene 2020)

Hilo práctico del año. Gracias


----------



## Octubrista (16 Ene 2020)

Recomiendo tener algún *bolígrafo táctico*, yo tengo varios, los hay de muchos tipos, sencillos y directos (con punta para clavar o romper cristales), los hay como si fueran multiherramientas, o con literna, también hay para "señoritas" de colores, etc.

Para quienes llevamos siempre bolígrafos, no es ningún problema, se lleva en la chaqueta, bolsillo del pantalón, en el coche, siempre a mano, que cada cual busque el suyo, los hay sencillos desde 5€:


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ene 2020)

Una grabadora de mano da mucho_ el cante,_ si estás con gente alrededor. Mejor algo que pase desapercibido.
Nadie se extraña de que lleves un pendrive, o un boli, en el bolsillo de la camisa, por ejemplo.


----------



## Beriaru (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Multiherramienta Leatherman Charge



Disiento. Go full or go light: Surge o Sidekick.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Ene 2020)

Me nutre el madmaxismo aynrandiano


----------



## Viviendo Digno (16 Ene 2020)

Vamos a salir a la calle equipados como un Metal Gear...


----------



## lainz (16 Ene 2020)

Preparar/irse una excursión/viaje/vacaciones contigo debe ser una gozada....Un sinvivir permanente.
Me recuerdas al cenizo de los doce del patíbulo.
La virgen!


Se agradecen tus consejos pero vive un poco la vida copón! D i s f r u t a la vida. He conocido a gente parecida que hasta que no han perdido a un ser querido, no se han dado cuenta que, dentro de un orden, no se puede vivir contemplado constantemente los "y si..."

Y date una vuelta en moto, es algo inolvidable.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Ene 2020)

Mi lista de la compra para no ser atacado en la calle:




Con esto y dos dedos de frente sales ileso de cualquier ataque


----------



## McNulty (16 Ene 2020)

La linterna para qué?


----------



## Pantxin (16 Ene 2020)

Hilo nutritivo al 100% Gracias.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Ene 2020)

Cien euros en una linterna.

Sí, espera, ya voy.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DashCam Philips
> 
> Desde 99 euros la básica:
> 
> ...



Yo me la puse desde que los una patrulla de los mossos me puso una multa falsa. Se me echaron encima y dijo que había cambiado de carril sin ceder preferencia. Los 3 recursos no valieron para nada, aún mintió más.
Así que la próxima vez se lo van a comer con patatas. Y luego ya para tanto capullo que hay conduciendo, obligado.

Me puse otro modelo y la tarjeta, pero vaya, eso es lo de menos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

lainz dijo:


> Preparar/irse una excursión/viaje/vacaciones contigo debe ser una gozada....Un sinvivir permanente.
> Me recuerdas al cenizo de los doce del patíbulo.
> La virgen!
> 
> ...



Yo disfruto así.

Conducir o salir a la calle con el equipo completo me da la sensación de que me estoy cuidando y de que he tenido todas las precauciones razonables.

Es el placer de haberse currado uno defensas y haberlas implementado.


----------



## el mensa (16 Ene 2020)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mi lista de la compra para no ser atacado en la calle:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 215693
> 
> ...



El cerebro, la herramienta más útil de todas...

Pero ya estoy buscando alternativas, me estoy haciendo viejo para confiar excesivamente en mis piernas y el chute de endoadrenalina. De joven salir por patas era la especialidad de la casa.


----------



## Enterao (16 Ene 2020)

Octubrista dijo:


> Recomiendo tener algún *bolígrafo táctico*, yo tengo varios, los hay de muchos tipos, sencillos y directos (con punta para clavar o romper cristales), los hay como si fueran multiherramientas, o con literna, también hay para "señoritas" de colores, etc.
> 
> Para quienes llevamos siempre bolígrafos, no es ningún problema, se lleva en la chaqueta, bolsillo del pantalón, en el coche, siempre a mano, que cada cual busque el suyo, los hay sencillos desde 5€:




un boligrafo de esos da mucho el cante. en una inspeccion te hacen sacar todo de los bolsillos y hasta te desnudan y eso obviamente te lo requisan.

hasta los sprays de pimienta ayrandianos si eres un maromo tienes todas las papeletas para que te los requisen a las tias supongo que se los dejaran por el tema y si se ponen bordes o tu gallito vas a comisaria.

muchos se nota que parece que nunca os ha parado la menemerica ...son muy capullos asi a primeras te tratan de partida como sospechoso. a mi me parararon una vez y les falto hacerme un tacto rectal a ver si llevaba algo en el ojete.... la nacional es mas suave pero los picoletos ojo...que esta bien no para que controlen toda la chusma salvaje que ahora hay pero con gente normal se pasan un pelo tambien..


----------



## perrosno (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...



Pueden valer para jabalies o perros??


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Ene 2020)

el mensa dijo:


> El cerebro, la herramienta más útil de todas...
> 
> Pero ya estoy buscando alternativas, me estoy haciendo viejo para confiar excesivamente en mis piernas y el chute de endoadrenalina. De joven salir por patas era la especialidad de la casa.



En su caso y en el mío, la experiencia nos sirve para evitar los problemas, yo al menos evitó los lugares propicios para un robo o agresión, si veo una pelea en una discoteca o en la calle me voy, si hay un alero y tejas en el suelo me aparto, si hay un grupo de borrachos me aparto, si están jugando al fútbol me aparto, si pasa un patinete rápido me aparto, no paso por debajo de las escaleras etcétera

Eso es tener 2 dedos de frente "creo yo" y también creo que es mejor eso que llevar encima un sable de luz en plan Jedi ¿Y usted?


----------



## Esflinter (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abro hilo con mis consejos de compras de productos imprescindibles para vivir en la España 2020.
> 
> En muchos hilos se me ha preguntado dónde comprar tal o cual producto o si es mejor el producto A o B. En este hilo "centralizo" la respuesta a todas esas preguntas y doy una completa "lista de la compra" que puede resultar interesante incluso a quien no haya leído mis hilos.
> 
> ...



De Intelectual tiene poco, mas bien de freak chiflado


----------



## Esflinter (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...



Esto debe ser el famoso TSA, version cuñao de aymarrano


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2020)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Jamón serrano.
> 
> Sirve para golpear sin dejar marcas.
> 
> ...



Sí que deja marcas


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo me la puse desde que los una patrulla de los mossos me puso una multa falsa. Se me echaron encima y dijo que había cambiado de carril sin ceder preferencia. Los 3 recursos no valieron para nada, aún mintió más.
> Así que la próxima vez se lo van a comer con patatas. Y luego ya para tanto capullo que hay conduciendo, obligado.
> 
> Me puse otro modelo y la tarjeta, pero vaya, eso es lo de menos.



No te pueden multar por ir grabando la vía pública?

¿Quieres instalar una cámara en tu coche? Esto es lo que dice la ley sobre ellas


"5.3. Quiero poner una cámara en una moto para grabar mis viajes. ¿Es legal esta captación?
18-jul-2016

La normativa de protección de datos no es de aplicación a los ficheros mantenidos por personas físicas en el ejercicio de actividades exclusivamente personales o domésticas.

En el caso planteado, se podría aplicar la excepción doméstica y realizar la grabación de los viajes, siempre y cuando dicha grabación fuese para uso estrictamente personal.

No obstante, si por ejemplo, las grabaciones se publicasen en Internet, supondría un desvío de la finalidad doméstica, por lo que sí sería de aplicación la normativa de protección de datos personales.

Para más información:

Sección web de la AEPD sobre videovigilancia."

Si lo es en motos en coches es exactamente igual, así que sí, puedes poner la cámara tranquilamente que es legal.


----------



## Cold (16 Ene 2020)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Zapatófono clásico. Con puntera de acero para matar malos a patadas.



O zapatillas de seguridad que parecen deportivas llevan punta de acero y suela antideslizante. Si quieres algo más heavy unas botas anticorte de motosierra.

Zapatillas de Seguridad para Hombre Mujer Transpirables Calzado de Trabajo Ligeras con Punta de Acero S3 Unisex: Amazon.es: Zapatos y complementos


----------



## autsaider (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30



¿Pero lleva el botón de encendido en el culo o en el costado?

Edito: ya lo he buscado. El lateral el modo estroboscópico y el culo el modo turbo. A mi el estrebos me deja más hecho polvo. Debería llevar el estrebos en el culo para pulsarlo de forma automática. Lo han puesto al revés. De todos modos sigue siendo una linterna interesante.

¿Con las baterías usamos la que recomienda el fabricante o alguna en concreto?


----------



## Pantxin (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo disfruto así.
> 
> Conducir o salir a la calle con el equipo completo me da la sensación de que me estoy cuidando y de que he tenido todas las precauciones razonables.
> 
> Es el placer de haberse currado uno defensas y haberlas implementado.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (16 Ene 2020)

Grande como siempre.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2020)

trancos123 dijo:


> No te pueden multar por ir grabando la vía pública?
> 
> ¿Quieres instalar una cámara en tu coche? Esto es lo que dice la ley sobre ellas



No porque no lo utilizo para nada. 
Sólo lo utilizaría en caso de necesidad.
Golpe, etc.
Los capullos que las van haciendo queda grabado pero si no hay percance se va al ignore por mi parte.
Pero en cualquier movida yo tengo las pruebas de lo que pasó, por delante y por detrás. Se ven las caras perfectamente.

Pueden pasar muchas cosas...
Y estamos hablando de que puede haber heridos, muertos, daños económicos, multas, etc.
No es ninguna tontería.
A uno le quitaron el carnet e indemnización millonaria porque tuvo la mala suerte de que se cruzó un capullo en su camino con resultado de un muerto, por ejemplo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio.

Sugiero sección de latunes.


----------



## JJDunbar (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo pipa... digo sitio


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Ropa resistente con multibolsillos amplios

Chaqueta multibolsillos amplios:







Pongo la Belstaff como ejemplo porque los bolsillos de las Belstaff clásicas son muy útiles por lo amplios.

Antes de comprar una cazadora, pruébela metiendo toda su "impedimenta" diaria en los bolsillos. Muchas cazadoras "tácticas" (versiones pijas de la M65, por ejemplo) no pasan este sencillo test. Los objetos no caben o caben malamente.

Pantalones idem:







Me dan igual las marcas. Lo pongo sólo a modo de ejemplo. Que cada cual gaste según su bolsillo y gustos.

¿Por qué es tan importante la ropa?

Porque permite llevar encima y a mano todos los demás elementos: Linterna, Spray,(s) Grabadora...amén del móvil, la cartera, las llaves...

Porque evita .levar el odioso bolso o bandolera:







Las bandoleras tienen las siguientes desventajas:

* Abultan, molestan. Dificultan correr o defenderse.

* Uno puede perderlas u olvidarlas.

* Uno se convierte en posible blanco de un "tirón".

* Lo que uno lleve en la bandolera siempre será menos accesible que lo que lleve en el bolsillo. Y si uno lleva armas defensivas, la rapidez de acceso es fundamental.

La banbdolera (o bolso para las mujeres) debe ser desterrada por la ropa multibolsillos amplios, al menos para las personas que quieran cuidarse a sí mismas.



Evite esto:







Patética cazadora de Soyboy. Sólo 2 bolsillos, No cabe ni el móvil.

No se puede llevar la linterna a mano. Ni los sprays, Obliga a llevar una odiosa bandolera.







Odiosos vaqueros con bolsillos testimoniales en los que no cabe casi nada.


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (16 Ene 2020)

Que alguien cuelgue el comic que hizo quali sobre AYN; fue uno de los mejores y viene bien al hilo.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2020)

Grandísimo hilo de quién está en mi top3 de foreros favoritos. Didáctico y útil.

Eso sí, me imagino a @AYN RANDiano2 pasando un arco de seguridad y soltando dos sprays de autodefensa, una linterna de enemillones de lumen y un chaleco de kevlar y me entra la risa boba.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche.

En el Prado por ejemplo he dejado parte de la impedimenta en la mochila. Uno puede dejar en la mochila objetos con los que no podría entrar.

He entrado en edificios públicos con Kevlar y el securata por falsas alarmas del arco me ha dicho que me quite la ropa...no pasa nada. Uno se quita con toda naturalidad su chaleco balístico con una sonrisa y ya.

El securata no me ha dicho nada, porque en España es perfectamente legal llevar Kevlar (excepto en estadios, cosas de la FIFA)

En delegaciones del gobierno y palacios de justicia he dejado los sprays a los policías de la puerta y me los han devuelto a la salida sin decir nada. Claro, son legales.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo me la puse desde que los una patrulla de los mossos me puso una multa falsa. Se me echaron encima y dijo que había cambiado de carril sin ceder preferencia. Los 3 recursos no valieron para nada, aún mintió más.
> Así que la próxima vez se lo van a comer con patatas. Y luego ya para tanto capullo que hay conduciendo, obligado.
> 
> Me puse otro modelo y la tarjeta, pero vaya, eso es lo de menos.



Y cómo demuestras que la grabación aportada es el momento de la multa?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo de quién está en mi top3 de foreros favoritos. Didáctico y útil.
> 
> Eso sí, me imagino a @AYN RANDiano2 pasando un arco de seguridad y soltando dos sprays de autodefensa, una linterna de enemillones de lumen y un chaleco de kevlar y me entra la risa boba.



Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche.

En el Prado por ejemplo he dejado parte de la impedimenta en la mochila. Uno puede dejar en la mochila objetos con los que no podría entrar.

He entrado en edificios públicos con Kevlar y el securata por falsas alarmas del arco me ha dicho que me quite la ropa...no pasa nada. Uno se quita con toda naturalidad su chaleco balístico con una sonrisa y ya.

El securata no me ha dicho nada, porque en España es perfectamente legal llevar Kevlar (excepto en estadios, cosas de la FIFA)

En delegaciones del gobierno y palacios de justicia he dejado los sprays a los policías de la puerta y me los han devuelto a la salida sin decir nada. Claro, son legales.


----------



## luismarple (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...



Juraría que en España los sprays de defensa contienen muy poca sustancia urticante


----------



## Mañaco mazado (16 Ene 2020)

Prefiero ser acuchillado a llevar de por vida un chaleco, una linterna de medio kilo, un spray que dudo que haga algo si te vienen muy agresivos, ...


----------



## Mañaco mazado (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> He entrado en edificios públicos con Kevlar y el securata por falsas alarmas del arco me ha dicho que me quite la ropa...no pasa nada. Uno se quita con toda naturalidad su chaleco balístico *con una sonrisa y ya.*


----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Juraría que en España los sprays de defensa contienen muy poca sustancia urticante



Por eso Dios puso en el puto mapa de Europa a ANDORRA. ¿De qué mierdas sirve ese país-finca si no es para esconderse o comprar cosas que no se venden en España?


----------



## HATE (16 Ene 2020)

Mucho lio veo yo. Mejor contratar a la exelcolta de la Montero.


----------



## favelados (16 Ene 2020)

Acerca de la chaqueta multibolsillos

Es importante que lleve bolsillos Napoleón además de los tradicionales de tipo cargo

Nos permiten llevar objetos más largos, por ejemplo una carpeta A4 con papeles o un palo o un tomahawk

En el vídeo vemos cómo en los bolsillos normales solo caben latas y en los Napoleón botellas


----------



## friki (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche. O en la mochila, que es más "tolerante" que el arco personal.



Fijo que un día que se haya dejado el arsenal defensivo en el coche entran unos moros al edificio y se lo cepillan. Es lo que les suele pasar a los hipocondríacos previsores de todo. Murphy se ceba con ellos.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30
> 
> Los 4000lm más compactos que existen a un precio razonable:​​Acebeam L30 Linterna hellste 4000 lumen con hochleistungs-akku CREE LED LINTERNA RECARGABLE CON MICRO USB: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas​​500 gramos. En el bolsillo ni se nota.​​Linterna trotona que aguanta mucho tiempo a potencia máxima.​​
> 
> ...



AynRandiano es un maestro y hay que escuchar lo que dice, pero si hay una minima capacidad de almacenamiento, riñonera o similar apostar por linternas frontales. Siempre ilumina donde miras y te permite usar las dos manos.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (16 Ene 2020)

Interesante hilo. Me quedo.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## tv eye (16 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Me cago en mi puta bida, estoy llorando de la risa


----------



## Burbujarras (16 Ene 2020)

Joder qué creído, y no es más que la típica chanza de péndulo ur-facha entre dinero y moral, que como no podría ser de otra manera, son dos pedruscos absolutamente intercambiables.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Ene 2020)

favelados dijo:


> Acerca de la chaqueta multibolsillos
> 
> Es importante que lleve bolsillos Napoleón además de los tradicionales de tipo cargo
> 
> ...




Sobre pantalones multibolsillos, chaquetas, etc, siempre hay cosas nuevas.

Por ejemplo, en la web del vídeo, descubro un "vaquero", un pantalón _jeans_ aparentemente clásico con estos bolsillos:












Además de otras cualidades elásticas:

Särmä TST Tactical Jeans


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 Ene 2020)

Menudo tarao


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y cómo demuestras que la grabación aportada es el momento de la multa?



Hombre, porque se ve toda la escena. Por detrás y por delante. Es un vídeo.
Coche y caretos incluidos. Audio si quieres.
También queda registrada la fecha y hora, pero que lo que vale son los hechos reales.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## RalphWiggum (16 Ene 2020)

"Toda-banda" ultracompacta:


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30
> 
> Es otro arma legal:​​​*500 gramos. En el bolsillo ni se nota.*​​Linterna trotona que aguanta mucho tiempo a potencia máxima.​​



100€ y medio kilo por una linterna?? me parece algo exagerado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

trancos123 dijo:


> 100€ y medio kilo por una linterna?? me parece algo exagerado.



¿Cuánto cuesta su móvil?

¿Qué es mejor, llevar un iPhone de 600€ y no llevar linterna o un Samsumg de segunda mano (mi caso) y la linterna?

Y he llevado encima linternas que pasaban de 1 Kg. A diario. Cuando aún llevaba bandolkera. Vive usted entre algodones.


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 Necesitamos un post de como prepararnos para una tormenta solar, debe ser algo serio ya que todos los gobiernos se están preparando para este evento

*Alemania destina 200 millones a 150 depósitos de alimentos para caso de gran emergencia*
Alemania destina 200 millones de euros para caso de gran emergencia

*Alemania urge a su población a hacer acopio de agua y víveres*
¿Nos ocultan algo? Alemania urge a su población a hacer acopio de agua y víveres

*Trump ordena que EEUU se prepare ante un EMP o una gran tormenta solar*
Trump ordena que EEUU se prepare ante un EMP o una gran tormenta solar


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Ene 2020)

Ya me he comprado dos linternas ace beam prime. Esta noche salgo a buscar gresca con desconocidos.


----------



## Edmond (16 Ene 2020)

Todo está bien, hasta que te ves obligado a ir de traje. 

Igualmente pillo sitio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

Edmond dijo:


> Todo está bien, hasta que te ves obligado a ir de traje.
> 
> Igualmente pillo sitio.



He llevado traje.

Basta con comprarlo con bolsillos (DETESTO los bolsillos falsos)

Me limito a los 2 sprays y la linterna (cabe bien) y unos zapatos Magnum de escolta VIP comprados a tal efecto.

Voy "de traje!" y mantengo el 70% de mi capacidad defensiva.

Si llevase traje a diario compraría esto:







Está blindado.


----------



## LurkerIII (16 Ene 2020)

Lo del paraguas no tiene ningún sentido: incluso en el peor de los supuestos, lo puedo tirar y ya estoy como tú.

Y si te ves arrinconado contra una navaja, un paraguas o cualquier otra cosa (un puto periódico enrollado) que te sirva para molestar el ataque sin que sea tu cuerpo siempre es bienvenido.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Ene 2020)

Edmond dijo:


> Todo está bien, hasta que te ves obligado a ir de traje.
> 
> Igualmente pillo sitio.




Para cada estilo hay algo, de traje se pueden llevar bolígrafos tácticos o similares, paraguas (largos, o plegables), se pueden llevar encima, en un coche, maletín, mochila, etc, mejor bien a mano:

Kubotanes o Yawara – el mejor Boligrafo Tactico para Defensa Personal







Por ejemplo, un simple *bolígrafo táctico* (a modo de *Kubotan, o un kubotan)* en el bolsillo del pantalón, a mano, te evita un "mataleón", mira el vídeo. Como he comentado, hay bolígrafos tácticos muy discretos, que además, son bolígrafos para el día a día.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Lo del paraguas no tiene ningún sentido: incluso en el peor de los supuestos, lo puedo tirar y ya estoy como tú.
> 
> Y si te ves arrinconado contra una navaja, un paraguas o cualquier otra cosa (un puto periódico enrollado) que te sirva para molestar el ataque sin que sea tu cuerpo siempre es bienvenido.



Es un incordio llevarlo siempre encima.

Además no lo necesito: Llevo siempre chaqueta y gorro impermeable en la mochila.

Pero es un tema discutible. Útil desde luego que es: Es como un bastón.


----------



## El carrito del helao (16 Ene 2020)

Ayn Randiano se cree Batman.
A ver cuándo descubre el concepto "micromuerte" (o micromort en inglés).


----------



## supertocho (16 Ene 2020)

No soy policía ni secureta ni portero de discoteca ni estoy en ningún lío chungo de ningún tipo. Más aún: No salgo de noche (prefiero dormir), no frecuento locales "de diversión" (me aburren) y no tengo trato alguno con los mundos de la droga o la prostitución. Mi idea de "diversión" es una tarde en un museo o una mañana en la biblioteca central de mi Alma Mater


Tienes una vida muy triste 

Y como no crees en el SIDA y no follas nunca, vas a morirte por follarte a una puta sidosa a pelito


----------



## Kubatronik (16 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



muy jrande


----------



## sebososabroso (16 Ene 2020)

Hola Randiano2.

Yo salgo de casa con mi letherman en mi cinturón, y una pequeña navaja con seguro. En el coche llevo 25 metros de cuerda homologada, mosquetones varios, herramientas (pico de loro, alicates de corte, universales, juego de carraca, cinta aislante, bridas de varios tamaños, guantes, destornilladores variados y un pequeño martillo, juego de llaves fijas). Dentro del habitáculo llevo tres martilletes para romper cristales en su enganche homologado junto un par de cutters para cortar el cinturón. Linternas tipo frontal (Cinco unidades) y un foco enchufable al mechero con cable de cinco metros. Cinco mascarillas anti humo y junto con cinco gafas de sol. Un botiquín marino con aguja e hilo para coser. Pinzas largas, aunque es recomendable no usarlas pues te cargas tu propia batería.

Tengo dos coches, pues en los dos los llevo.


----------



## monetary policy (16 Ene 2020)

Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> Ayn Randiano se cree Batman.
> A ver cuándo descubre el concepto "micromuerte" (o micromort en inglés).



Simple necesidad patológica de atención. Hinternet le viene muy bien a sujetos así, para no dar el coñazo a sus allegados.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (16 Ene 2020)

La unica compra "maestra" en la Espanya de 2020 es un billete solo de ida de RyanAir, no importa el destino.


----------



## El Tuerto (16 Ene 2020)

Si salgo a la calle con esas pintas y todos esos trastos, mi mujer no me vuelve a dejar entrar.

Además, muy incómodo para ir en moto.


----------



## Black Jack (16 Ene 2020)

Enterao dijo:


> un boligrafo de esos da mucho el cante. en una inspeccion te hacen sacar todo de los bolsillos y hasta te desnudan y eso obviamente te lo requisan.
> 
> hasta los sprays de pimienta ayrandianos si eres un maromo tienes todas las papeletas para que te los requisen a las tias supongo que se los dejaran por el tema y si se ponen bordes o tu gallito vas a comisaria.
> 
> muchos se nota que parece que nunca os ha parado la menemerica ...son muy capullos asi a primeras te tratan de partida como sospechoso. a mi me parararon una vez y les falto hacerme un tacto rectal a ver si llevaba algo en el ojete.... la nacional es mas suave pero los picoletos ojo...que esta bien no para que controlen toda la chusma salvaje que ahora hay pero con gente normal se pasan un pelo tambien..



A mí no me preocupa lo más mínimo que me pare la policía, desde el instituto que no me cachean. Llevo spray y navaja encima y tan campante, no llevo pintas y no doy el cante. Yo recomiendo siempre ir bien armado y bien vestido, la poli no te para si no eres sospechoso.


----------



## Stock Option (16 Ene 2020)

Faif estars


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Ene 2020)

Bueno, existen paraguas con punta metálica y de elevada longitud. Pueden utilizarse como lanza. Y para defenderte usando un paraguas abierto es fácil, si lo tienes abierto lo haces chocar frontalmente contra el agresor, justo a continuación das una patada sobre el paraguas desplegado, el otro no podrá ver tu ataque venir porque el paraguas abierto lo impide.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (16 Ene 2020)

yo no me fio de los esprays, ni de los kubotanes ni inventos raros. Llevo siempre un cuchillo botero de doble filo, que es algo efectivo y que no tiene más complicaciones. Y es un arma real, no solo una medida disuasoria para salir corriendo.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Ene 2020)

Bote de laca y mechero, lo malo si eres Calvo, como lo justificas


----------



## DaniElTirado (16 Ene 2020)

En realidad, ver a AynRandiano por la calle debe ser un espectáculo, con tu chaleco antibalas, sus sprays, palos de defensa, linternas de plomo que producen acccidentes de tráfico... pareciera el inspector gadget


----------



## Top_Spinete (16 Ene 2020)

Más sencillo:


----------



## Abrojo (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## mmm (16 Ene 2020)

Qué marca de condones recomiendas?


----------



## delhierro (16 Ene 2020)

Imprescindible.


----------



## Guanovirus (16 Ene 2020)

Yo creo que con dos buenas piernas que hagan los 100m en 10'' vas que chutas en el 90% de los casos.


----------



## patroclus (16 Ene 2020)

Grácias Ayn, acabo de comprar el Sabre Red. Ya tengo uno el pequeño y voy a regalar el grande a una persona.


----------



## mmm (16 Ene 2020)

Vinagras o cialis?

Amantes o prestitutas?

Acostarse tarde o temprano?


----------



## El carrito del helao (16 Ene 2020)

Haciendo un cálculo mental rápido mientras venía en coche y excepto errores u omisiones, si AynRandiano implementa estas medidas durante 50 años, asumiendo hipótesis razonables, aumentaría su esperanza de vida en 1/100 de año, unos 3 días.
Francamente, si en vez de palmar el jueves, la casco el lunes y me ahorro el kevlar pues casi que sí, tete.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Ene 2020)

hay que llevar unas aletas? lo digo por siaca


----------



## mmm (16 Ene 2020)

No se debe vivir con miedo pues atraes lo que temes


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio, y una pregunta para el sr. @AYN RANDiano2 
¿Por qué no has considerado nunca estas bocinas como parte del ecd?
Podrían ser útiles para hacer desistir a un agresor de su intención.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2020)

Es curioso... propones llevar un montón de sprays y cachivaches, pero no se puede llevar una cartera.
Propones disfrutar un poco de la vida, pero luego propones salir a la calle más provisto que Predator. Con todas esas cosas en los bolsillos lo único que vas a conseguir es:

- Parecerte a una rambo urbanita un poco rarete.
- Ir incómodo a más no poder. Joder, si hasta propones llevar un chaleco...
- Estar siempre pendiente de si te falta el spray A, o la alarma B.

Poco racionalista me parece a mí eso.


----------



## Enterao (16 Ene 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Bote de laca y mechero, lo malo si eres Calvo, como lo justificas



dices que te gusta echartelo en el pelo de los guebvos LOL----


----------



## Ted Mosby (16 Ene 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> De Intelectual tiene poco, mas bien de freak chiflado



Creo que Ayn Randiano tiene un CI altísimo, sus preocupaciones las ha enfocado a la defensa personal. Hay otras personas que lo enfocan a tomar vitaminas, otras a limpiar mucho, otras a ahorrar mucho etc.
Es un placer leer a alguien tan brillante.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (16 Ene 2020)

Ha sido fascinante ver como poco a poco Ayn ha ido perdiendo más y más la razón, sumiéndose en su propia paranoia.

Este foro le ha hecho más mal que bien. Una pena. Pobre hombre.


----------



## cagabandurrias (16 Ene 2020)

Gracias, AYN RANDiano 2.
Sólo he leído los dos primeros objetos, pero ya me he acojonado de lo indefensos que vamos por la vida.
Prometo leer el hilo con detenimiento y determinación.


----------



## Esflinter (16 Ene 2020)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Creo que Ayn Randiano tiene un CI altísimo, sus preocupaciones las ha enfocado a la defensa personal. Hay otras personas que lo enfocan a tomar vitaminas, otras a limpiar mucho, otras a ahorrar mucho etc.
> Es un placer leer a alguien tan brillante.



Si pero, quien defiende a aymarrano de aymaarano? Ah?


----------



## asiqué (16 Ene 2020)

que me decís de un paraguas de aurodefensa? 
Paraguas para defensa personal de Kwon: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre

Si te sacan una navaja por ejemplo mejor tener cierta distancia para atacae es lo mejor


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Ene 2020)

Me encanta el tema pero viendo como se esta poniendo la cosa lo mejor sera convertirse al Islam el dia 1. Basta con ver quien va por la calle un dia de lluvia en mi pueblo para ver quien parte con ventaja en una situacion tactica (los moros)


----------



## Doctor Johnson (16 Ene 2020)

trancos123 dijo:


> 100€ y medio kilo por una linterna?? me parece algo exagerado.



Yo tengo ésta: Mag-lite XL50. 37 euros en Amazon, 104 gramos.

Cuando yo la compré era "Made in USA". Ahora pone "An USA manufacturer" lo que me suena a que está fabricada en otro sitio, probablemente China.







Hay modelos tácticos (más potencia, bisel con salientes por si tienes que usarla para golpear la cabeza a algún malo con el que te cruces) de la misma marca, pero son más caros.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ene 2020)

Muchas gracias por el post.

¿Por qué cojones me pregunta burbuja SI REALMENTE quiero darle zhanks a este post?!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Johnson (16 Ene 2020)

Algo que te puede salvar la vida

*Celox* en gasa. Es un compuesto químico de origen orgánico (creo que lo sacan de cáscaras de marisco o algo así) que detiene rápidamente la hemorragia. 

Está pensado principalmente para tema militar, pero sirve para otros usos (accidente, navajazo, etc...).

En ausencia de eso, presión.


----------



## asiqué (16 Ene 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Algo que te puede salvar la vida
> 
> *Celox* en gasa. Es un compuesto químico de origen orgánico (creo que lo sacan de cáscaras de marisco o algo así) que detiene rápidamente la hemorragia.
> 
> ...



habia un spray parecido. Si es un corte de un cuchillo sin penetrar se puede usar loctite...


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ene 2020)

Ayn, ¿existe algún tipo de bandole táctica ultra segura, resitente y anti tirones?
Gracias.


----------



## asiqué (16 Ene 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ayn, ¿existe algún tipo de bandole táctica ultra segura, resitente y anti tirones?
> Gracias.



puedes hacerla anti tirones si compras una con trabillas, puedes pasar el cinturon por ella, o pasarle una cinta o cuerda, o cadena como las carteras


----------



## asiqué (16 Ene 2020)

tambien es de seguridad llevar algo de dinero oculto fuera de la cartera. En el minibolsillo de dentro de los vaqueros, debajo de la plantilla del zapato o en un cinturon con bolsillo secreto interno... nunca sabes cuando puedes usar un billete de 50. Un taxi, comprar algo con urgencia... 

CINTURON DE PIEL CON CREMALLERA INTERIOR, NEGRO Y MARRON (EVITAR ROBOS): Amazon.es: Ropa y accesorios


----------



## AzulyBlanco (16 Ene 2020)

Me encanta el tema, y tomo nota de algunas cosas.

Pero os digo que no hay que emparanoiarse demasiado. Yo vivo en el cinturón rojo de Madrid, os podéis imaginar...Y solo he tenido problemas dos veces que recuerde, sin llegar a las manos pero casi, y las dos veces con dos españoles (tipicos cani-yonkis)


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (16 Ene 2020)

muy interesante el hilo, es de gran ayuda.

Hay otra opcion que es llevar encima solo un AR15, pero solo se puede en algunos estados.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Ene 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Algo que te puede salvar la vida
> 
> *Celox* en gasa. Es un compuesto químico de origen orgánico (creo que lo sacan de cáscaras de marisco o algo así) que detiene rápidamente la hemorragia.
> 
> ...



YO lo llevo en el botiquin del coche, nunca se sabe, creo que es un producto Israeli, no voy a ir al coche a miras.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (16 Ene 2020)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> YO lo llevo en el botiquin del coche, nunca se sabe, creo que es un producto Israeli, no voy a ir al coche a miras.



No, Celox es un producto europeo (no sé exactamente dónde lo fabrican, creo que el Reino Unido). Hay otro producto similar americano, Quikclot, pero es más problemático (es un compuesto inorgánico, puede producir quemaduras, hay que retirarlo completamente en el hospital, etc...).

Quizás te estás confundiendo con los vendajes elásticos israelíes, que tienen una pieza de plástico para ajustarlo y hacer presión. También son muy útiles para llevar en un botiquín de primeros auxilios, son fáciles de colocar y son bastante baratos. Pero hay que comprar el original, no la mierda de copia china de Aliexpress.


----------



## From Thailand with love (16 Ene 2020)

Yo comprare el Spray seguro. Y el bolígrafo también.

De Tailandia me traje en diciembre una linterna táctica parecida a la de la foto. Es potentisima, lleva batería, cable USB de carga también. La estroboscopio se pulsa desde atrás y realmente ciega. Mide casi un palmo y los bordes recortados frontales me irán muy bien si algo pasa. No la llevo encima, la llevo en la moto y depende del lugar la monto en mi cuerpo. En casa en la mesilla de noche.

Lastima que no pueda traer Tasers. O quizás si podría si lo facturo en la maleta. Se podría??


----------



## louis.gara (16 Ene 2020)

El hilo de los mierdecillas paranoicos consumistas con ínfulas de pretenciosidad sesuda.

Lo que faltaba en burbuja

Un hombre lleva dos huevos colgando y no necesita tanta parafernalia.


----------



## Roque III (16 Ene 2020)

aquanevada dijo:


> Cuando ves peligro por la calle como un grupo de jóvenes por la noche en un banco es mejor seguir el camino o cambiar de aceradarse la vuelta? En ese caso, es mejor disimular o hacerlo corriendo?



Lo mejor es cambiarse de acera corriendo mientras los miras fijamente, no te jode...

Lo mejor en todas esas situaciones es que te la sude, o al menos lo parezca. Esa gente huele el miedo, y si ven que tienes miedo, irán a por ti.


----------



## carvil (17 Ene 2020)

Rand compra unas TESLA. Feliz año 2020  


Un saludo.



Salu2


----------



## Errete (17 Ene 2020)

Muy interesante!


----------



## Hermoso Raton (17 Ene 2020)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Jamón serrano.
> 
> Sirve para golpear sin dejar marcas.
> 
> ...




te has dejado lo más importante, sirve para ahuyentar musulmanes


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Ante todo, procuren ir siempre en la calle afeitados, peinados, limpios, aseados y con un comportamiento intachable. Si por ropa y complementos llevan un aire "pijo" MEJOR AÚN.

¿Por qué? Para no llamar innecesariamente la atención de los CFSE.

La ropa y complementos de calidad son una INVERSIÓN EN IMAGEN SOCIAL. Ligarán más, les tratarán mejor, se sentirán ustedes mejor (como "ricos")...y no llamarán la atención de los CFSE si procuran darse un aire "pijo".

Los sprays son legales, pero su porte está prohibido en ciertas circunstancias (estadios, discoteas, manifestaciones...razones de más para NO acudir a tales eventos) y es "gris" en otras.

Un policía individual puede decidir que usted "no necesita" spray en según qué hora y lugar, confiscárselo y -ya puestos- ponerle una multa de hasta 300€.

Vestir "de pijo" y comportarse como una _*Caballero Español*_ de los de antes de la Guerra Civil ayuda (muchísimo) a que los CFSE no pierdan su precioso tiempo de trabajo interesándose innecesariamente por nuestra persona.

Nunca me han cacheado ni detenido. Y no creo que lo hagan nunca porque procuro no llamar la atención.



aquanevada dijo:


> Cuando ves peligro por la calle como un grupo de jóvenes por la noche en un banco es mejor seguir el camino o cambiar de aceradarse la vuelta? En ese caso, es mejor disimular o hacerlo corriendo?



Lo mejor es ver a las personas-problema antes de que ellas lo vean a uno.

Hay que ir por la calle como un comandante de tanque va por un campo de batalla: Con mil ojos.







Vistas las personas-problema de lejos, uno debe eludirlas de la forma más discreta posible, por ejemplo tomando un desvio o cambiando de ruta al andar.

Yo lo hago frecuentemente: Según veo personas-problema (de lejos) modifico discretamente mi ruta.

A diferencia del carrista, nosotros queremos ante todo eludir los conflictos.

Un grupo táctico en USA convierte estop en un "juego" muy interesante.

Los miembros del grupo salen siempre a la calle con una discreta chapita de solapa.

Si otro que lleva la chapita la ve antes que uno, hay que darle 20US$, porque nos ha ganado en atención.

Con ese grado de atención hay que ir por la calle.

Como dice el NIJU KUN...







niju kun - Buscar con Google

..._Al traspasar el umbral de tu casa 1.000.000 de enemigos aguardan._


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Ene 2020)

Enterao dijo:


> un boligrafo de esos da mucho el cante. en una inspeccion te hacen sacar todo de los bolsillos y hasta te desnudan y eso obviamente te lo requisan.
> 
> hasta los sprays de pimienta ayrandianos si eres un maromo tienes todas las papeletas para que te los requisen a las tias supongo que se los dejaran por el tema y si se ponen bordes o tu gallito vas a comisaria.
> 
> muchos se nota que parece que nunca os ha parado la menemerica ...son muy capullos asi a primeras te tratan de partida como sospechoso. a mi me parararon una vez y les falto hacerme un tacto rectal a ver si llevaba algo en el ojete.... la nacional es mas suave pero los picoletos ojo...que esta bien no para que controlen toda la chusma salvaje que ahora hay pero con gente normal se pasan un pelo tambien..



Y espérate con a nueva jefa de la guardia civil que seguramente dará instrucciones explícitas.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo disfruto así.
> 
> Conducir o salir a la calle con el equipo completo me da la sensación de que me estoy cuidando y de que he tenido todas las precauciones razonables.
> 
> Es el placer de haberse currado uno defensas y haberlas implementado.



No sería mejor el sabre de espuma, que abre el tiro como una escopeta y es más fácil de acertar que con el sabre red gel que el tiro es como un rifle, más fino y es más difícil de acertar, aunque llegue más lejos.


----------



## Circe (17 Ene 2020)

Interesante hilo, Ayn, gracias.
No obstante, a pesar de toda la prudencia y las precauciones que tomemos, siempre habrá imponderables. Cuando te he leído que con tu chaleco te sientes muy protegido al volante, no puedo evitar acordarme de un conocido que murió conduciendo porque una roca se desprendió de lo alto, atravesó el parabrisas y le deshizo la cabeza.


----------



## Joe Pesci (17 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Obra maestra

¿El Randiano este es de verdad? Échate una siete muelles y déjate de linternas


----------



## Octubris (17 Ene 2020)

Ayn queremos de sabéh de calzado. ¿Qué recomiendas?


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (17 Ene 2020)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (17 Ene 2020)

Intentando ser invisible para no buscarme un follón, ya que no es legal en España, yo prefiero esto:

Porra eléctrica extensible Pegasus PGX-10 de 10.000Kv | PEGASUS | numericandorra.com.Acortando distancias.

Eso sí, si te pillan vete preparando la cartera, el régimen sancionador habla de multas de 30000 eypos 

Sólo tenemos derecho a pagar impuestos y que nos caen como conejos


----------



## autsaider (17 Ene 2020)

London Whale dijo:


> Intentando ser invisible para no buscarme un follón, ya que no es legal en España, yo prefiero esto:
> 
> Porra eléctrica extensible Pegasus PGX-10 de 10.000Kv | PEGASUS | numericandorra.com.Acortando distancias.
> 
> ...



¿Eso se puede comprar por internet?


----------



## RAFA MORA (17 Ene 2020)

trancos123 dijo:


> No te pueden multar por ir grabando la vía pública?
> 
> ¿Quieres instalar una cámara en tu coche? Esto es lo que dice la ley sobre ellas
> 
> ...



En la calle puedes grabar lo que te de la gana.
Lo que no puedes hacer es publicar el material.


----------



## h2o ras (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Grabadora digital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena idea la grabadora, y que la puedas llevar ya activada en el bolsillo
¿Podria servir como prueba, por ejemplo en caso de amenaza verbal de otra persona?


----------



## RAFA MORA (17 Ene 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buena idea la grabadora, y que la puedas llevar ya activada en el bolsillo
> ¿Podria servir como prueba, por ejemplo en caso de amenaza verbal de otra persona?



Por supuesto!!!


----------



## JoJete (17 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



De lo mejor de burbuja visto hasta ahora, jajajajaja..gracias!


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DashCam Philips
> 
> Desde 99 euros la básica:
> 
> ...



En mi caso, tanto en mi país actual como en otros países donde he residido, sobre todo en Caribe y Sudamérica, llevar cámara en el coche a mí me ahorró, cada año, sobre los 2.000 euros, sólo en sobornos policiales.
Cada vez que me paraba la policía en la carretera, por cualquier excusa, era hablarles de que estaba grabando todo (en mi caso con una gopro), y joder, huían despavoridos los polis. Me seguían parando un par de veces a la semana, pero ni una sola vez volví a tener que pagarles.

Por cierto, yo aquí llevo una taser x2, que aquí es fácil de pillar. Y la he pasado por la frontera europea sin problemas, en coche. Siempre dejo visible mi bate de beisbol en el asiento delantero, para que la policía de frontera se fije en él, y me pregunte si me gusta el deporte de la pelota...

Consejo: Si entráis en la UE en coche, podréis llevar encima lo que queráis, ya que NUNCA te revisan personalmente que llevas encima, solo lo hacen en el coche...y someramente.


----------



## Alf_ET (17 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Hostias jajaja


----------



## 917 (17 Ene 2020)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Creo que Ayn Randiano tiene un CI altísimo, sus preocupaciones las ha enfocado a la defensa personal. Hay otras personas que lo enfocan a tomar vitaminas, otras a limpiar mucho, otras a ahorrar mucho etc.
> Es un placer leer a alguien tan brillante.



Hay frikis chiflados en todos los órdenes de la vida, brillantísimos en lo suyo. Algún ajedrecista de élite conozco yo...


----------



## 917 (17 Ene 2020)

Presidente Sánchez dijo:


> Qué marca de condones recomiendas?



Alguno de esparto...


----------



## 917 (17 Ene 2020)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ha sido fascinante ver como poco a poco Ayn ha ido perdiendo más y más la razón, sumiéndose en su propia paranoia.
> 
> Este foro le ha hecho más mal que bien. Una pena. Pobre hombre.



"El sueño de la razón, produce monstruos"...ya lo dijo el gran Goya...y lo pintó, además.

Un exceso de razón...es locura tambien.


----------



## 917 (17 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Ja...ja...ja.....lo mejor que he leido en burbuja.info desde el 2012 que estoy por aquí. ¡Es genial!.


----------



## Vosk (17 Ene 2020)

Para los que sean pobres y calbos, tenemos el 

*KITRANDIANO lonchafinista.*​
*Linterna de 4 lúmenes* comprada en el chino. Además si el agresor es una pizpichortina que nos pide fuego podemos dárselo. Capacidad de dar fuego a 9 pizpichortinas simultáneamente.




*Chaleco antibabas* (impermeable), reflectante, que usado junto con la anterior linterna aumenta la capacidad cegadora en 2,7 lúmenes.





*Spray basado en la estrategia "eso le confundirá"*. Ningún agresor se atreve a tocar a alguien que saca esto en una trifulca.






*Pistola Lanza Cocos.* Ligera, pequeña, y provista de 5 temibles cocos rellenos de ácido nítrico.







*Recipiente para portar los 5 cocos.* Debe ponerse atado a la cabeza para dejar las manos libres.







*Pieles de plátano* para usar durante una eventual huida. Técnica avalada por innumerables tebeos en todo el mundo.






Si el agresor es irreductible y busca robarnos el dinero, es *imprescindible portar billetes.* Lo esencial es salvar el pellejo.







En cuanto a técnicas de camuflage no hay que escatimar en gastos. El *KIT OREJAS Y COLA DE LEON* ha sido testado en las situaciones más difíciles con resultados sorprendentes: 8 de cada 10 agresores resultaron profundamente confundidos.


----------



## HaCHa (17 Ene 2020)

Este hilo, sin un relato de cómo fue cuando te violaron de pequeñito, no vale nada, Andy.


----------



## 917 (17 Ene 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Como la mayoría de las veces, el humor es la mejor respuesta. Aquí, deja al personaje totalmente descubierto en cuanto a su ridiculez absurda.


----------



## culosucio (17 Ene 2020)

Una linterna de 500 gramos no se nota en el bolsillo dice ajajajajajaja

Esta loco ! 

En lo unico que le doy la razon es en la dashcam, que ya hace años que llevo una, y en el chaleco antibalas, que cuando la cosa vaya avanzando mas, ya lo comprare


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Este hilo, sin un relato de cómo fue cuando te violaron de pequeñito, no vale nada, Andy.



Ahora viene lo curioso.

Nunca me han asaltado.

Los peores "asaltos" los he sufrido...practicando Karate, al que me apunté para aprender a defenderme (el Karate y las Artes Marciales Tradicionales son mucho más que eso, pero yo entonces no lo sabía)

La paradoja es que como tenía miedo de que me pegaran me apunté a un sitio donde me pegan todas las semanas. De hecho voy voluntariamente al ÚNIco SITIO donde me pegan, a mi Dojo.

Con las motos me pasa lo mismo: No necesito haberme caído personalmente para saber lo peligrosas que son.

MOTOS ASESINAS: Todos los HILOS ANTI-MOTOS unificados y "encuadernados" en el PRIMER LIBRO PUBLICADO

Supongo que será porque tenco un C.I. 137 que me posibilitat no tener que aprender personalmente de los errores ajenos. Las experiencias vicarias -lo que leo sobre lo que les pasa a los demás- me hacen tanto impacto emocional que no necesito que me pase algo en mis carnes.

También soy de perfil Neuroticista (ojo, no Neurótico, Neuroticista, que es un rasgo de personalidad de Hans Jurgen Eysenck). Los Neuroticistas "sobreaprendemos" de las experiencias. Por eso no nos ponen nunca la misma multa 2 veces. O -en mi caso- duermo con la puerta del dormitorio cuidadosamente cerrada porque me impresionó en 1980 el asesinato en la cama de los Marqueses de Urquijo...es casi "como si me hubiesen asesinado a mí". El neuroticista "sobreaprende".


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Ene 2020)

Me espero a la sección de camisas de fuerza.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2020)

madre mia.....¿ quien te sponsoriza ?....


----------



## HaCHa (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ahora viene lo curioso. Nunca me han asaltado.



Chacho, te lo voy a decir sin acrilamida: no es que te hayas instalado en unas películas ridículas hasta convertirte en un triste aterrorizado que necesita pastillas... es que todo ese circo de ocho pistas te lo montas porque la alternativa, esto es, la realidad de la que te has rodeado, es todavía más gris, febril y asfixiante que tú.

Vive con eso.
Te será fácil, ahora que te has acostumbrado a ir por la calle con el equipo táctico de Batman.


----------



## Anna E. (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Grabadora digital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no me creo nada (17 Ene 2020)

Gran hilo Ayn, pero tienes que poner una versión reducida que sea una mera lista de la compra, legible en 10 líneas.


----------



## no me creo nada (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...



Muy cierto. <emoticón de aplauso>

Pero una pregunta: ¿dónde se pone uno el spray tamaño grande para llevarlo por la calle discretamente? ¿Cabe en unos vaqueros?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

El Sabre Red grande cabe perfectamente en el bolsillo superior de pantalones multibolsillos ripstop de Decathlon.

En el SUPERIOR, sí. No digamos ya en los bolsillos laterales.

En vaqueros normales ni de broma...por eso no debemos llevar tales pantalones.


----------



## Anna E. (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Grabadora digital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Cuanto mal nos está haciendo esa ideología que nos ha convertido a las mujeres en potencialmente peligrosas. Cómo es posible que en hogares donde antes se decía a las hijas que tuviesen cierto cuidado a la vuelta o en según que zona, ahora se les diga a los hijos que tengan cuidado con las chicas, a ver con quién andan y en que se meten.
En fin, desolador.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

ADIDAS GSG 9

Dediqué hilo al tema:

Mad Max: - Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante

En mi experiencia las Adidas GSG 9 son el calzado óptimo para los 6 meses más fríos del año.

Amazon.es: adidas gsg9

El modelo "trainer" me parece óptimo: 130 €.

adidas GSG-9.7, Zapatillas de Gimnasia para Hombre: Amazon.es: Zapatos y complementos







Bota ligera y bien ventilada. Se puede llevar con comodidad mientras no haga calor.

Muy, muy adherente.

La caña está unida al cuerpo de tan ingeniosa manera que no limita en absoluto la movilidad anterior-posterior del pie, sin dejar de dar soporte lateral. Impresionantemente ingenioso.

No es impermeable...ni falta que le hace. En mi experiencia las botas impermeables son excelentes en tiempo frío, pero insufribles a poco que el termómetro sube un pelín.

Para verano aún no he encontrado un calzado idóneo recomendable al 100%.


----------



## Padre_Karras (17 Ene 2020)

Hilazo! Mis dieses. Luego lo miro con más tiempo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

He probado extensamente los chalecos surplus de la poli UK que se venden por 80€ en ebay.co.uk

Paran perfectamente hasta embestidas de bayoneta con toda la fuerza, y mucho más cuchilladas y navajazos. He probado toda mi colección de bayonetas. Desde la larguñisima "espada" del Schmidt Rubin modelo 1911 a la Glock, pasando por la del CETME C y bayonetas de Kalashnikov.

Hasta un chaleco INIBA de la Guerra del Ulster que compré por coleccionismo histórico para perfectamente arma blanca, pese a no estar diseñado para ello.

Dado que la diferencia entre un chaleco anti arma blanca y uno arma blanca + balístico es realmente mínima, creo sensato portar el chaleco que protege frente a ambas amenazas.

Adicionalmente, el beneficio en caso de accidente de coche lo sé por los USA, donde el chaleco sólo anti arma blanca tiene cero uso, por razones obvias. No sé si el arti arma blanc protege tanto frente a BLUNT TRAUMA como el balístico, así que lo seguro es llevar un DUAL THREAT.

¿Cuántos asesinados del 11-M hubiesen sobrevivido si todos hubiesen llevado un chaleco balístico?







¿Cuántos de los 300 muertos del 11M hubiesen sobrevivido a sus heridas de haber tenido su tórax protegido con Kevlar? ¿100? ¿150? Hubiesen quedado tullidos y espantosamente heridos, pero vivirían, como sobreviven con heridas horrorosas -pero viven- los soldados de Irak o Afghanistán blindados hasta las orejas a los que pilla un IED.

El R78 nos ha metido a todos en sus guerras, al ingresar en la OTAN y participar de las aventuras militares extranjeras. Quien quiera reconocerlo que se vista para la guerra. Quien no, allá él.

Seguimos en Afganistán. Nunca hemos dejado de estar en aquella tierra (me resisto a llamarla "país") que ni es nuestra ni nos ha hecho daño alguno. Incluso si hacemos como que nos creemos la VO sobre el 11M, otro 11M sería posible hoy mismo.

El chaleco -obviamente- para también metralla.

De hecho las primeras Flak Jackets de la II Guerra Mundial eran sólo para parar metralla, como el chaleco de Dorón de la Guerra de Vietnam:







Cero efecto antibalas. Sólo paraba fragmentos. Lo que porto yo a diario es MUY SUPERIOR a esos interesantísimos chalecos históricos (¡ay!, son demasiado caros, aún no he podido añadir uno a mi colección).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

El más discreto y usable en el día a día es el Mehler Vario policial con una especie de "túnica" delante. No se nota nada, aunque uno no se ponga algo encima. La "túnica" está diseñada para ocultar el Kevlar con la caída del tejido.

No sé donde lo hay en este momento en ebay.co.uk. Debe buscarlo usted.

Además..debe estar disponible para su talla. Vaya buscando una cinta de sastre, familiarizándose con las convenciones de tallajes UK y convirtiendo de cm a pulgadas.

Compré varios chalecos de talla no óptima hasta dar con el mío. No importa, sireven para blindar cosas y nunca es cosa mala tener chalecos balísticos de varias tallas.


----------



## culosucio (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> He probado extensamente los chalecos surplus de la poli UK que se venden por 80€ en ebay.co.uk
> 
> Paran perfectamente hasta embestidas de bayoneta con toda la fuerza, y mucho más cuchilladas y navajazos. He probado toda mi colección de bayonetas. Desde la larguñisima "espada" del Schmidt Rubin modelo 1911 a la Glock, pasando por la del CETME C y bayonetas de Kalashnikov.
> 
> ...



Ponga enlaces a esos chalecos de 80€ y cuentenos como escojer talla y como limpiarlos para que no huelan a perro mojado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Lo explico todo en el hilo enlazado: Medición pit to pit y pasar a pulgadas, luego medir sternum-navel para alturas.

El portaplacas se limpia como ropa normal. Los paneles vienen sellados estancamente porque el Kevlar se degrada con la humedad.

cada cual debe buscar según su talla. En general si la Reina de los piratas los consideraba adecuados para proteger a su policía, es que son buenos.

Algunos me han llegado...nuevos sin estrenar. El Mehler vario, por ejemplo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Ese es del Bundeswehr. De los 90. Bonita pieza de colección...pero nada más. Está enteramente obsoleto.

Es una mera flak jacket.

Curiosamente para más un discreto chaleo policial del 2005 que se vende por 80€.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

SlashPro





Cut-Tex® PRO – La última tela resistente al corte

SlashPRO® | Slash Resistant Clothing for Homeland Security

100-200€ según prenda de protección de tronco que escojamos.

Contra PINCHAMIENTO no protege, pero mejor es tener una protección parcial que dejarnos cortar en rodajas intentando parar un ataque con arma blanca:













Esto son SLASH wounds, contra esto protege.

Esto es una STAB wound, contra esto NO protege:







Contra la STAB wound nos protege el siguiente artículo de Compra Maestra, a saber...

Body Cam Philips

Por qués aquí:

Sociedad: - SOUSVEILLANCE|Por qué, Por cuánto y Cómo GRABAR/AUTOVIGILAR TODA la propia vida para conseguir SEGURIDAD JURÍDICA relativa en el FEMSOC en q vivimos

El producto es este:



10 horas de grabación. Unos 250€:

Philips DVT3120 Video Tracer Body-Worn Recorder and Audio Recording: Amazon.co.uk: Office Products

Si les parece "caro" les parecerá barato cuando empiecen las primeras VIOGEnizaciones de perfectas desconocidas, que es una de las novedades de la LIVG 2.0


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una pregunta Ayn Randiano,¿eres del signo virgo?


----------



## Educo Gratis (17 Ene 2020)

Pobre Ayn Randiano, la mayoría de cosas que has posteado aquí NO SIRVEN PARA NADA, o incluso sirven a peor.

Un espray pimienta, ES UNA MIERDA. Y no me digas "egggque lo utiliza la policía" porqué la situación es muy distinta, la policia normalmente no va sola, y el espray pimienta lo usan para reducir a un individuo que se resiste más de la cuenta, pero siempre con absoluta ventaja Y PUDIENDO ESCALAR LA FUERZA a armas letales si el sujeto de repente saca otra arma. Cosa que tú no vas a poder hacer bajo ningún concepto.

El Espray pimienta además, debe utilizarse a corta distancia, y si un atacante va a por tí, esa distancia se difuminará en medio segundo. No sabes a quien te enfrentas, si lleva armas o no, y si las lleva, el esprallito solo hará que cabrearle más y aumentar las posibilidades de que acabes muerto.

En defensa personal un mal consejo muchas veces puede ser peor que no haber recibido consejo.

La única defensa personal buena es la original, la que podrías ejercer en EEUU simplemente a base de armas de fuego, entrenamiento en el campo de tiro y mucha consciencia y sentido común a la hora de usarlas. Cualquier otra cosa, como lo "legalmente permitido" en España es perder el tiempo.

Ahora te preguntarás, ¿Y entonces qué hago, dejo darme pol culo? Pues no, hay muchas otras cosas en las que puedes trabajar para evitar situaciones de mierda, y donde casi todo se basa en la prevención, en los estados de alerta, y en último recurso, aprender a pegar dos hostias bien dadas si la situación lo requiere. Y no estoy hablando de convertirte en cinturón negro de karate, digo que aprendas un par de golpes que tengan capacidad de knoqueamiento, a mi particularmente me gustan mucho los golpes directos a la nuez y al cuello, y son golpes que se deben de utilizar no en una pelea, sinó de forma preventiva y sorpresiva, si 3 lumpenes me empiezan a rodear y veo que no tengo escapatoria, haré un amago y al primero lo tumbaré con semejante hostia y así sucesivamente. Esto es lo mejor que puedes hacer.


----------



## Mauito (17 Ene 2020)

Pillo Cetme digo sitio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Y no estoy hablando de convertirte en cinturón negro de karate



Soy Cinturón Negro de Karate.

Sé perfectamente que no me garantiza nada. Sólo es una muy necesaria y adecuada posibilidad más en mi repertorio defensivo...además del Do, que es aún más importante.


----------



## Educo Gratis (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Soy Cinturón Negro de Karate.
> 
> Sé perfectamente que no me garantiza nada. Sólo es una muy necesaria y adecuada posibilidad más en mi repertorio defensivo...además del Do, que es aún más importante.



No tenía ni idea, pero te garantizo que con eso, y una abundante dosis de videos de defensa personal de los instructores adecuados (me gusta mucho Nick Drossos) estas más que servido, pero bueno, si prefieres ir con esprays por ahí tu mismo, pero te repito que eso puede ser contraproducente.


----------



## Martín Marco (17 Ene 2020)

Yo llevo bandolera en verano: me la pongo por delante, con un panel de kevlar en su interior. Y guantes anticuchillo detrás de dicho panel. 

El chaleco sólo lo uso en invierno y no siempre. 

Llevo botas de montaña: son un lastre para correr pero te permiten dar buenas patadas. 

Una pregunta. Si intentan agredirnos y nos defendemos, es mejor denunciar o guardárselo para uno mismo?

PD: Tengo la costumbre de mirar bien a izquierda y derecha antes de abrir la puerta del patio y salir a la calle. Porque puede venir una bicicleta. O porque, si hay gentuza, prefiero salir alerta en vez de que me pillen por sorpresa.


----------



## romlo (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> He llevado traje.
> 
> Basta con comprarlo con bolsillos (DETESTO los bolsillos falsos)
> 
> ...



vaya puta mierda de trajes eran...con bolsillos falsos dice el gachon, sólo comprar eso ya da una idea de que su CI ee 137 uestá desaprovechado, por favor haga algo productivo con él (siendo tan crack con unas horitas al día le valdrían) que le sirva al menos para no comprar trajes del carrefour con bolsillos falsos que si finalmente ha comprado con bolsillos nos queda claro que es porque se ha visto obligado para meter sus juguetes.

Recomienda usted ir en coches nuevos y luego usa el alicate navaja esa para el carenado de los bajos del coche con bridas? Pero que pasa que es de carrefour o es viejo?

Por favor le tengo aprecio dediquese a algo productivo para poder ir de maderman de sevillanas maneras y no en plan gitanillo.

sin acritud


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Me he probado trajes Hugo Boss con bolsillos falsos.

Mi coche fue el coche más seguro a la venta en la UE...hace 3 lustros.

Tengo que cambiarlo un lustro de estos. Lo que pasa es que me gustan las chatarrillas. No soy perfecto ni coherente al 100%.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> Una pregunta. Si intentan agredirnos y nos defendemos, es mejor denunciar o guardárselo para uno mismo?



Vista la Jurisprudencia, cuanto menos contacto tengamos con el sistema legal, mejor.

Si el "encuentro" no ha sido con andie conocido y en su propio barrio, ¿para qué queremos denunciar exactamente? ¿Nos van acaso a quitar el susto o las tortas? ¿Nos van a dar una medalla cívica por defendernos? ¡Antes al contrario!

Adicionalmente: El NOMBRE Y DIRECCIÓN del denunciante queda registrado, como pasó en el malagagate:

MALAGAGATE 2014. Massmedia divulgaron el nombre completo de la "violada" en documento judicial soste

TODA ESPAÑA pudo leer el nombre completo de la denunciante, ¡de locos!







¿Realmente queremos dar nuestros datos a quien nos ha asaltado?

Si alguien insiste en denunciar por "virtud cívica" adelante, pero a estas alturas a mí ya no me parece nada sensato.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (17 Ene 2020)

Ayn, cómo ves el tema de los tasers


----------



## EXTOUAREG (17 Ene 2020)

Yo tengo hace años el spray, la cámara del coche, grabadora llevo en el movil y una linterna potente en el coche, lo del chaleco es interesante pero me agobiaría ir tan blindado.

Decir que tengo el spray desde 2016, lo compré en Andorra y no lo he necesitado afortunadamente nunca.


----------



## romlo (17 Ene 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo tengo hace años el spray, la cámara del coche, grabadora llevo en el movil y una linterna potente en el coche, lo del chaleco es interesante pero me agobiaría ir tan blindado.
> 
> Decir que tengo el spray desde 2016, lo compré en Andorra y no lo he necesitado afortunadamente nunca.



coño es que yo creo que en un coche nuevo y de una cierta categoría lo del chaleco no tiene sentido no me jodas...renueven ustedes sus coches y ese plus del 40% en seguridad lo tendrán sin necesidad de usar el incómodo chaleco...


----------



## Padre_Karras (17 Ene 2020)

Hace años si sabías artes marciales te sentías bastante seguro. Hoy en día con las manadas de macheteros es otro cantar, por eso lo del spray lo veo imprescindible. Yo siempre me llevo el sabre red encima cuando me bajo a Barcelona. 

Si lo tienes muy mal por la zona donde vives o circunstancias personales ( no es mi caso ) y decides llevar navaja o extensible, es muy muy raro que te registren si no tienes mal aspecto.

Lo que sí llevo siempre es un mechero Clipper y no fumo. Cualquier cani sabe que si le metes una ostia a alguién apretando un mechero dentro del puño, además de tener menos posibilidades de lesionarte, le arreas con mucha más fuerza. Mechero y spray mínimo. Lo demás es opcional.


----------



## romlo (17 Ene 2020)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Hace años si sabías artes marciales te sentías bastante seguro. Hoy en día con las manadas de macheteros es otro cantar, por eso lo del spray lo veo imprescindible. Yo siempre me llevo el sabre red encima cuando me bajo a Barcelona.
> 
> Si lo tienes muy mal por la zona donde vives o circunstancias personales ( no es mi caso ) y decides llevar navaja o extensible, es muy muy raro que te registren si no tienes mal aspecto.
> 
> Lo que sí llevo siempre es un mechero Clipper y no fumo. Cualquier cani sabe que si le metes una ostia a alguién apretando un mechero dentro del puño, además de tener menos posibilidades de lesionarte, le arreas con mucha más fuerza. Mechero y spray mínimo. Lo demás es opcional.



Se olvida usted padre, de portar el crucifijo.


----------



## romlo (17 Ene 2020)

Y qué hay de las porras extensibles? Si hablamos de seguridad que más nos da una multa de 300 euros...


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Ene 2020)

joder, tú también usas la patética y falaz expresión de soyboy. Cada día me pareces más memo.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (17 Ene 2020)

Sitio


----------



## Eyman (17 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque evita .levar el odioso bolso o bandolera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hace un tiempo me salía publicidad en facebook de una "pernera" (no sé cual es su nombre correcto), como un bolsillo de riñonera pero para llevar en la pierna, estilo como los portapistolas.

Por un lado me gustaba el estilo, y lo veía práctico para llevar varias cosas que igual en los bolsillos normales no te caben.

Por otro lado lo veía cantoso porque por aquí no se estila esa prenda y supongo que te mirarían raro por llevarla.

¿Tienes alguna opinión al respecto?


Por otro lado comentar que como paraguas principal me compré el unbrakable no desplegable y estoy muy contento con él. Eso sí, sólo lo llevo cuando llueve.

Me gustaría pillarme el desplegable (y de vez en cuando miro los chalecos antipuñaladas, pero no me decido)


----------



## Eyman (17 Ene 2020)

Cold dijo:


> O zapatillas de seguridad que parecen deportivas llevan punta de acero y suela antideslizante. Si quieres algo más heavy unas botas anticorte de motosierra.




Las botas anticorte de motosierra no es que tengan una placa de metal más dura o algo, lo que tienen son fibras que arrastra la cadena atorándola.

Para este tipo de autodefensa no serían muy útiles.


----------



## Eyman (17 Ene 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Algo que te puede salvar la vida
> 
> *Celox* en gasa. Es un compuesto químico de origen orgánico (creo que lo sacan de cáscaras de marisco o algo así) que detiene rápidamente la hemorragia.
> 
> ...




¿Se puede comprar en farmacias normales?


----------



## MrSmith (17 Ene 2020)

Ya,muy bien,pero
Y en verano a 36 gradazos a la sombra como lo llevas todo eso "a mano"?

Y precisamente en verano es cuando mas se le va la olla a la gente


----------



## Cold (17 Ene 2020)

Eyman dijo:


> Las botas anticorte de motosierra no es que tengan una placa de metal más dura o algo, lo que tienen son fibras que arrastra la cadena atorándola.
> 
> Para este tipo de autodefensa no serían muy útiles.



Bueno, entonces habría que tirar de las que llevan en las peliculas mad maxistas, estas no hay pierna de asaltante que las resista. Claro que solo valdrían para el que no ande mucho.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo legendario y tomo nota del bodycam.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Ene 2020)

Me pongo a la cola.


----------



## romlo (17 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, tú también usas la patética y falaz expresión de soyboy. Cada día me pareces más memo.



qué es eso del soyboy? Me suena a lo del violador eres tú!


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (18 Ene 2020)

me extraña mucho que no se halla contemplado la posibilidad de este tipo de riñoneras-cinturon , las hacen de cuero , con lo cual son muy resistentes y si se te va la olla las puedes hasta forrar por dentro de kevlar ... 

no solo no molestan al correr ( lo he probado ) si no que en caso de ataque te la puedes girar hacia adelante y te protege los huevos de cualquier daño en una pelea ... 

ademas , te ayuda a pasar desapercibido , por que te da un aire de hippie asqueroso , que es lo comun y aceptado hoy en dia ( aceptemoslo , eso de ir aseado , pelo bien cortito , ropa pija , etc ... HOY dia como lo que te marca es como a un enemigo , un facha ) .


----------



## Adriano_ (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche.
> 
> En el Prado por ejemplo he dejado parte de la impedimenta en la mochila. Uno puede dejar en la mochila objetos con los que no podría entrar.
> 
> ...



Lo que daría por ver esa escena.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Ene 2020)

No pasa nada, a mi también me han pedido dejar el espray en un arco de seguridad en un control de entrada. Se lo das al guardia y te lo devuelven a la salida. Sin problemas, sin escándalos, sin malas caras ni nada. De lo más normal del mundo.

Me da la sensación de que no es lo más raro que se han encontrado. Deben de tener anécdotas muy buenas de rarezas de la gente con las que se han ido topando a lo largo del tiempo.


El problema lo vería si no te lo piden, entras con él y luego pasa algo dentro. Pero eso ya es rizar el rizo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ayn, cómo ves el tema de los tasers



1. Son ilegales.

2. Exigen contacto, mala arma defensiva.

3. Son de marca NISUPU.

En USA donde te dejan comprar un Taser civil sería una opción a considerar.



Aquí no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2020)

El chaleco balístico al conducir obliga a retirar una muesca hacia atrás el asiento del conductor. Lo sé porque a veces me veo obligado a conducir sin chaleco y "ya no llego" al volante.

Una curiosa cosa que nos pasa a los que conducimos con chaleco balístico: A veces tratamos de salir cel coche...con el cinturón de seguridad puesto.

Esto es porque uno ya no nota el cinturón en el pecho...y por eso el chaleco nos protege de que se nos clave en el pecho en caso de colisión.


----------



## elviejo (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ir en coche es lo más peligroso que solemos hacer, a no ser que seamos motoristas o submarinistas o ciclistas. O que montemos a caballo. Por lo tanto...
> 
> Antes de comprar coche, NCAP, seguridad activa y peso.
> 
> ...



Puntualizar que el test del alce, sobre todo con los sistemas de control actuales, es un poco gilipollez para valorar la seguridad de un coche


----------



## no me creo nada (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Sabre Red grande cabe perfectamente en el bolsillo superior de pantalones multibolsillos ripstop de Decathlon.
> 
> En el SUPERIOR, sí. No digamos ya en los bolsillos laterales.
> 
> En vaqueros normales ni de broma...por eso no debemos llevar tales pantalones.



Pues vaya... tú lo tienes fácil, claro, ni vas de fiesta ni "na de na".

¿Y si un día te toca ir a una boda, bautizo o similar, qué?  Ahí sí o sí te toca llevar traje.


----------



## no me creo nada (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Donde sé que hay arcos detectores me preparo dejando antes los cacharrines en el coche, o en casa si voy sin coche.
> 
> En el Prado por ejemplo he dejado parte de la impedimenta en la mochila. Uno puede dejar en la mochila objetos con los que no podría entrar.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja. Se quedaría flipado el hombre. Igual pensó que eras un espía o similar (un poli no porque sería lo primero que habría dicho: "soy poli camarada").


----------



## chocalandro (18 Ene 2020)

La multiherramientas leatherman esta en su propia pagina web muchisimo mas barata que en amazon! De 160 y pico a 299 hay un pico...

Y si no metemos todo en una bandolera donde pretendes que tengamos las cosas a manos? En los bolsillos de los pantalones tipo cargo aun así abultan. ¿Que te parecen este tipo de bolsos?


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Ene 2020)

romlo dijo:


> qué es eso del soyboy? Me suena a lo del violador eres tú!



soyboy viene a ser pusilánime, sin testosterona, débil, etc, porque se supone que el que consume soja, tendrá esos efectos, lo cual la evidencia primaria de mayor nivel, esa que tanto le gusta, supuestamente, al manginazo de aynrandiano, refuta totalmente.

Los chinos consumen bastante soja, tienen muchos tipos de tofu, y no muestran precisamente falta de huevos.


----------



## kudeiro (18 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> Como la mayoría de las veces, el humor es la mejor respuesta. Aquí, deja al personaje totalmente descubierto en cuanto a su ridiculez absurda.



más ridículo eres tu


----------



## kudeiro (18 Ene 2020)

Ojo con el tema de las linternas. Muchas linternas que vienen con tropecientos lumens, y que se venden como perfectas para deslumbrar, alcanzan esos lumens de manera gradual, por lo que no valen para deslumbrar. Lo que hay que buscar es una barata, que de todos sus lumens de manera inmediata, con el botón en una posición que puedas usar sin mirar, que sea portable y no un mamotreto; y que en un momento sea sólida para usarla tipo kubotan. La típica Convoy de 20 euros ya valdría


----------



## romlo (18 Ene 2020)

kudeiro dijo:


> Ojo con el tema de las linternas. Muchas linternas que vienen con tropecientos lumens, y que se venden como perfectas para deslumbrar, alcanzan esos lumens de manera gradual, por lo que no valen para deslumbrar. Lo que hay que buscar es una barata, que de todos sus lumens de manera inmediata, con el botón en una posición que puedas usar sin mirar, que sea portable y no un mamotreto; y que en un momento sea sólida para usarla tipo kubotan. La típica Convoy de 20 euros ya valdría



Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## romlo (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 1. Son ilegales.
> 
> 2. Exigen contacto, mala arma defensiva.
> 
> ...



coño en usa supongo que en muchos estados llevas una pistola de verdad y listo, los taser son mariconadas que se venden en Andorra


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2020)

En USA puedes necesitar defensa subletal.

No vas a pegar 3 tiros a todo el mundo que trate de agredirte.

En foros de armas USA aconsejan llevar TASER además de pistola, porque no siempre es moral ni legal sacar una pistola.

Adicionalmente, hay lugares donde una pistola está prohibida, pero un Taser no.


----------



## FERNANDA GONZALEZ (19 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DashCam Philips
> 
> Desde 99 euros la básica:
> 
> ...



De todo lo expuesto la dashcam es lo que me parece más interesante ¿pero no hay modelos más discretos?
Esta en concreto se ve muchísimo. Dejarla instalada es una llamada a que te rompan un cristal para llevarsela y además, por experiencia se que la gente reacciona mal si cree que se la está gravando, a veces incluso de forma agresiva.
¿Hay dashcams que no llamen tanto la atención ?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2020)

Hay modelos más discretos, pero no son Philips.

De todos modos los coches ahora ya llevan cámaras de serie, ergo la dashcam llama cada vez menos la atención.


----------



## De Guindos (19 Ene 2020)

Pues ponerse un chaleco keblar en el coche sí sería inteligente y no cuesta nada ponérselo antes de conducir

En verano hay amputaciones de brazos por el cinturón de seguridad, sigo sin entender por qué los sigues haciendo ultrafinos y cortantes @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## qbit (19 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro



Parece que sólo protege la parte gris y no la negra.


----------



## qbit (19 Ene 2020)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> PD: Tengo la costumbre de mirar bien a izquierda y derecha antes de abrir la puerta del patio y salir a la calle. Porque puede venir una bicicleta. O porque, si hay gentuza, prefiero salir alerta en vez de que me pillen por sorpresa.



Antes de salir a la calle, sea a la escalera dentro del edificio o fuera del edificio, hay que escuchar qué ruidos se oyen antes de salir, sobre todo si es de noche.


----------



## KaliYugaIsNow (19 Ene 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 podrías hacer un hilo de supervivencia urbana para viajes? Los controles en el aeropuerto y el cambio de legislaciones es un gran hándicap.

Dentro del mundo civilizado no hay mayor problema, el problema viene a quienes viajamos por países tercermundistas cruzando varias fronteras y estancias temporales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2020)

No puedo ayudarle: Nunca voy al tercer Mundo, pues no lo necesito.

Algún libro USA tengo sobre el tema.

Aconsejan parecer un local, llevar un Casio FW91 y llevar todo lo más cutre y barato posible, amén de no salir de noche y no alejarse de los sitios turísticos.


----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2020)

Estoy interesado en el paraguas definitivo. Recomendadme uno los que tengáis uno así.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Ene 2020)

Tomaré nota


----------



## Arístides (20 Ene 2020)

Lo del Kevlar me parecia exagerado, pero no lo es.

Noticia: - NUEVO ASESINATO: joven apuñalado en Madrid centro. Tres (3) asesinatos (apuñalados) y 8 heridos por arma blanca (dos graves) en menos de 3 semanas.


----------



## visaman (20 Ene 2020)

y un antitanque bueno bonito y barato cual recomiendas?


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ene 2020)

De Guindos dijo:


> Pues ponerse un chaleco keblar en el coche sí sería inteligente y no cuesta nada ponérselo antes de conducir
> 
> En verano hay amputaciones de brazos por el cinturón de seguridad, sigo sin entender por qué los sigues haciendo ultrafinos y cortantes @AYN RANDiano2




Hay almohadillas y forros para los cinturones de seguridad, algunos se anuncian como homologados, es cuestión de investigar:







Un familiar sufrió un accidente de tráfico, y le quedó una marca-cicatriz en la piel durante un par de años parecía del Rayo Vallecano, de la quemadura que le hizo el cinturón de seguridad.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ene 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Antes de salir a la calle, sea a la escalera dentro del edificio o fuera del edificio, hay que escuchar qué ruidos se oyen antes de salir, sobre todo si es de noche.



También, por esa razón, y en especial a la gente mayor, *no debería d ebajar la basura a la calle a altas horas de la noche*. 

Tengo advertidos a muchos familiares mayores. Si pueden bajarla durante el día, o tan pronto cuando saquen los cubos de basura, mejor.

Hay casos de ladrones que que cuelan en los edificios, esperan en las escaleras, entre los pisos, si escuchan que se abre o va a abrir una puerta se acercan, esperan a que regrese de tirar la basura, y entran con la víctima abriéndoles a puerta.

Lo de los ruidos y escuchar, nadie lo hace, también hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de* ir por la calle con auriculares, es renunciar a un sentido*.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ene 2020)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pobre Ayn Randiano, la mayoría de cosas que has posteado aquí NO SIRVEN PARA NADA, o incluso sirven a peor.
> 
> Un espray pimienta, ES UNA MIERDA. Y no me digas "egggque lo utiliza la policía" porqué la situación es muy distinta, la policia normalmente no va sola, y el espray pimienta lo usan para reducir a un individuo que se resiste más de la cuenta, pero siempre con absoluta ventaja Y PUDIENDO ESCALAR LA FUERZA a armas letales si el sujeto de repente saca otra arma. Cosa que tú no vas a poder hacer bajo ningún concepto.
> 
> ...




Las armas de fuego son limitadas como defensa personal, aunque sean contundentes:



Habría que llevarlas en la mano, pues alguien con una arma blanca, pincho, destornillador, etc, a 12m 15m de distancia llega a tener ventaja frente a una pistola enfundada.

Yo practiqué (y aún practico cuando puedo) artes marciales, hasta los 17, 19 años (hoy doblo esa edad) y compañeros de entonces continuaron en competiciones hasta hace poco(karate, y algo de taekwondo).

En los gimnasios, generalmente, además de la formación ortodoxa en sí de la disciplina, se practica defensa personal, a modo de "experimentar" entre nosotros, utilizando "armas" (cuchillos simulados, palos, etc) o siguiendo unos protocolos ya clásicos de protección habituales en cursos de defensa personal para personas no formadas en esas artes.

Hay un *efecto psicológico en ir armado*, o no, una seguridad añadida, también un plus de tranquilidad, y eso se tenga formación en defensa personal, o no, se vaya a utilizar esa arma, o no, pero el efecto psicológico en la persona que lleva alguna defensa, es algo a considerar como positivo (siempre que no se caiga en el exceso de confianza).

Para que los foreros lo entiendan, hay que ponerse ejemplos, cuando uno es atacado es perturbador (produce una preocupación añadida) el hecho de que *el atacante vaya armado*:

- Uno tiene que *identificar el arma*, y el daño que puede causarnos.
- A veces, el arma es una mierda, pero el efecto sobre los que somos atacados es el mismo, una preocupación alarmante.
- Una vez desarmado el atacante, uno descubre (generalmente) que el atacante huye.

Personalmente, he vivido en dos ocasiones esa situación, una contra mi (me dejé atracar, el cuchillo era contundente, y me pillaron desprevenido, después a los ladrones los seguí y furon detenidos), otra al intervenir contra una paliza y robo a unos turistas mayores, a los que les causaron lesiones con golpes importantes, y al intervenir yo, sacaron una navaja (pequeña) pero me obligó a ser muy contundente y causé lesiones a los asaltantes (y un proceso judicial contra mí por daños, que quedó en nada).

Tanto el que ataca, con un arma, como el que tiene un arma para defenderse, experimenta un* cambio psicológico en esa situación de estrés*.

Generalmente visto de traje, físicamente sé que puedo defenderme con mis conocimientos de defensa personal (dentro de unos márgenes), pero *siempre llego "algo", en mi caso bolígrafos tácticos* (tengo varios), siempre uno, además de llevar otros elementos (en coche, en cartera de trabajo, o mochila), tipo defensa de gas, o la navaja suiza Victorinox Rescue (en el coche):



Mi mujer también (además de haberla adiestrado en algún tipo de defensa personal), lleva casi siempre lo mismo.

De "civil" suelo llevar también el gas.

Sé que físicamente no soy candidato a ser atracado, pero si saco *un bolígrafo táctico plateado* y lo muevo, sé que *el atacante va a tener la inseguridad* y preocupación por *identificar eso "que brilla" en mi mano, y un miedo*, eso le intimida más que otra cosa (como me intimidaría a mi ver un cuchillo), aunque al final, lo más cómodo y seguro para mi, sea *lanzarle el chagi de taekwondo *que me venga en ese instante, como recurso... mientras* el atacante pierde el tiempo fijando la mirada en el bolígrafo táctico*.

Además, un bolígrafo táctico en el bolsillo, *evitar un mataleón*, como hay muchos ejemplos y vídeos. Algo probable en los tiempos que corren, y no hace falta tener conocimientos para utilizarlo (aunque sí determinación).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2020)

Octubrista dijo:


> gimnasios, generalmente, además de la formación ortodoxa en sí de la disciplina, se practica defensa personal, a modo de "experimentar" entre nosotros, utilizando "armas" (cuchillos simulados, palos, etc) o siguiendo unos protocolos ya clásicos de protección habituales en cursos de defensa personal para personas no formadas en esas artes



Eso lo hacemos de vez en cuando en Karate.

Se me ocurrió un día discutir a mi Sensei sobre si la mejor defensa ante arma blanca era esta o esta otra.

El Sensei me dijo: "Muy bien, listillo, me encanta que me discutáis, coge el cuchillo de goma e intenta atacarme".

Así lo hice.

Cada vez que intente atacar a mi Sensei con el cuchillo de goma fui repelido con un demoledor Mae Geri (patada frontal) al pecho. No pude ni acercarme.


----------



## Martín Marco (20 Ene 2020)

De Guindos dijo:


> Pues ponerse un chaleco keblar en el coche sí sería inteligente y no cuesta nada ponérselo antes de conducir
> 
> En verano hay amputaciones de brazos por el cinturón de seguridad, sigo sin entender por qué los sigues haciendo ultrafinos y cortantes @AYN RANDiano2



No sabes lo caluroso que es un chaleco de esos en verano...


----------



## De Guindos (20 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Eso lo hacemos de vez en cuando en Karate.
> 
> Se me ocurrió un día discutir a mi Sensei sobre si la mejor defensa ante arma blanca era esta o esta otra.
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo saber que vas con un cuchillo de goma a uno de verdad y que se te avalancen sobre ti

En el 100% de videos de acuchillamiento, el que tiene el cuchillo se avalanza y tira al suelo al acuchillado, porque el acuchillado está acojonado y no reacciona, entonces una vez en el suelo le acuchilla


Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> No sabes lo caluroso que es un chaleco de esos en verano...



Aire acondicionado y ya


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2020)

Yo ya tengo automatizado que ante un agresor con arma blanca la defensa es una patada frontal, patada frontal que entreno todas las semanas en el Dojo.

Se trata de AUTOMATIZAR respuestas, para no tener que "pensar" nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2020)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> No sabes lo caluroso que es un chaleco de esos en verano...



Un chaleco "completo" (envolvente) en verano es insoportable. Uno CHORREA sudor.

Pero en el coche es perfectamente tolerable llevarlo: Uno regula la temperatura con el Aire Acondicionado.

En verano yo llevo placas sencillas delante y detrás. Muy tolerables con un porta adecuado y ropa bien escogida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2020)

Estadísticas reales de mortalidad por modelos a la hora de comprarse coche:

Driver death rates by make and model


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2020)

Hilo mitico...

Vivo en una ciudad pequeña relativamente tranquila, pero creo que no esta de más empezar a tomar algunas precauciones... Voy a reservar algo de mi presupuesto para lo básico...


Hace poco tuve una cena con amigos y luego fuimos a tomar algo... En una esquina habia unos 5 menas... Estaban atentos preparados... Cazando... Nosotros eramos 3 tios grandes y apenas nos miraron, yo me supuse que estaban esperando a alguno solitario perjudicado por el alcohol...la verdad es cuando pasé al lado de los menas habria ido mas tranquilo con en red sabre en la mano... No paso nada...pero como dice Aynd a lo mejor eso ha sido el tiro al aire, mas vale vitaminarse y mineralizarese .

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2020)

De Guindos dijo:


> No es lo mismo saber que vas con un cuchillo de goma a uno de verdad y que se te avalancen sobre ti
> 
> En el 100% de videos de acuchillamiento, el que tiene el cuchillo se avalanza y tira al suelo al acuchillado, porque el acuchillado está acojonado y no reacciona, entonces una vez en el suelo le acuchilla
> 
> Aire acondicionado y ya



Otro problema es que el acuchillado no ve la navaja hasta que se la han clavado...tristemente hay varios videos que atestiguan que lo mejor siempre es mantener la distancia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vista la Jurisprudencia, cuanto menos contacto tengamos con el sistema legal, mejor.
> 
> Si el "encuentro" no ha sido con andie conocido y en su propio barrio, ¿para qué queremos denunciar exactamente? ¿Nos van acaso a quitar el susto o las tortas? ¿Nos van a dar una medalla cívica por defendernos? ¡Antes al contrario!
> 
> ...



Ademas te expones a una contradenuncia del cani de turno... Con lo cual a lo mejor acabas pagando indemizacion o multa . Lo mejor ante una situacion conflictiva es spray y correr... E intentar no volver a saber más del tema.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trajano VI (21 Ene 2020)

Si en vez de comprar tantas tonterías, gastaras el dinero en vivir en un barrio mejor, ganarías en salud


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ene 2020)

Vivo en barrios tranquilos y relativamente seguros.


----------



## visaman (21 Ene 2020)

y que linea de camuflaje se lleva ahora? ponganos prendas molonas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ene 2020)

El camuflaje es como el camuflaje militar: Aquello que nos permita pasar desapercibidos.

En Barrio de Salamanca o Pedralbes o Neguri será una Belstaff de cuero. O una Barbour.

En Vallecas una 4 bolsillos marca nisupu.

Uno ha de estudiar a dónde va y vestirse para "desaparecer".


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30
> 
> El sitio de comparativa de linternas que uso. Muy buenas herramientas de búsqueda:​​Parametrek Flashlights​​Es otro arma legal:​​Lo mejor es usarla para deslumbrar su vamos a ser atacados:​​​
> ​Deslumbrar es legal, reversible y muy efectivo: Si tu oponente no puede verte, puedes huir. O defenderte si no puedes huir.​​​
> ...



Buenisimos hilos @AYN RANDiano2 desde que estoy en el foro siempre los miro.....
El tema del kevlar me mola..... en blackrecon y otras tiendas he visto algun portaplacas que me gustaba bastante la verdad....
Por mi parte a parte de linterna pequeña uno de los EDC que suelo llevar es una navaja tactica boker,no solo en cuestion de defensa sino porque me ha resultado util para varias cosas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ademas te expones a una contradenuncia del cani de turno... Con lo cual a lo mejor acabas pagando indemizacion o multa . Lo mejor ante una situacion conflictiva es spray y correr... E intentar no volver a saber más del tema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Es un motivo más para llevar Bodycam: Puedes demostrar que el cani de turno que te ha denunciado "por agredirte" fue él quien inició la agresión.


----------



## autsaider (24 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es un motivo más para llevar Bodycam: Puedes demostrar que el cani de turno que te ha denunciado "por agredirte" fue él quien inició la agresión.



O sea:
-tienes que estar vigilante y reconocer al agresor antes de que te agreda
-tienes que dejar que sea el agresor el que empiece la agresión
-tienes que usar la misma fuerza que él utilice porque de lo contrario sería inmoral
-tienes que ganar la pelea no se sabe muy bien como dado que usas la misma fuerza que el agresor
-tienes que evitar que la poli se entere de que un hijo puta te ha atacado no vaya a ser que te metan en el calabozo para que no hagas daño a ninguna otra persona, y que encima te digan que te busques un buen abogado, porque te espera un juicio que incluso kafka habría dicho que esto no es posible que pueda estar pasando
-tienes que grabarlo todo todo el rato porque no sabes cuando empezará la agresión y no puedes estar seguro de si la poli se enterará o no se enterará
-por supuesto que el cani no ataque nunca a nadie porque sabe que la victima o la policia le van a dar una paliza de muerte es algo que ni se plantea

¿Me he dejado algo? Imagina una palanca sin ningún punto de apoyo. Pues eso es la mente de un hombre cuando se topa con situaciones que son el delirio absoluto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2020)

OtterBox defender





Porque como dijo un gurú de la protección, el teléfono móvil es al civil lo que la radio al policía.

Usted NECESITA un teléfono móvil que esté siempre operativo, por eso necesita la mejor protección para su móvil.

Otra opción también muy buena (aunque más abultada):







lovemei - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> -tienes que dejar que sea el agresor el que empiece la agresión



En absoluto.

Puedes decir a alguien que no se te acerque.

Si aun así sigue acercándose ya sabes que no es para nada bueno. Puedes ya empujarlo dejos de ti si no puedes huir.

Lo mejor siempre es salir corriendo. Yo lo he hecho unas pocas veces. Soy lar¡guirucho y usualmente en sprint por pura biomecánica dejo atrás a casi todo el mundo.


----------



## autsaider (27 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo mejor siempre es salir corriendo.



Ergo no podrás tener nunca mujer ni hijos.

No hace falta ni molestarse en rebatirlo: ese credo demente tuyo por fortuna desaparecerá. La única incognita es cuanto daño provocará mientras tanto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2020)

Compramos Aspirinas para el Corona ?....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Compramos Aspirinas para el Corona ?....



Sociedad: - Chinos están "tratando" cuestionabilísima "Epidemia de Coronavirus" con "KALETRA, Tratamiento para el VIH" que produce...LEUCOPENIA (INMUNOSUPRESIÓN)


----------



## Arístides (28 Ene 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Compramos Aspirinas para el Corona ?....



Mejor pilla kevlar:


Noticia: - 25/1-DECIMO APUñALADO de enero en Madrid+3 REYERTAS de bandas a MACHETE+cinco(5)asesinatos(apuñalados)+10 heridosx arma blanca (4graves) en 1mes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Feb 2020)

Ya están aquíiiiiiii

IRENE MONTERO FIJA LA FECHA DE LA LEY DEL "SÓLO SÍ ES SÍ". contrato sexual de un año, descarga

Grabadora de audio como mínimo.

Recuerden, SI NO PUEDEN ACREDITAR CONSENTIMIENTO son "violadores", con decenas de miles de € de recompensa para la denunciadora.


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 Feb 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2020)

Arístides dijo:


> Mejor pilla kevlar:
> 
> 
> Noticia: - 25/1-DECIMO APUñALADO de enero en Madrid+3 REYERTAS de bandas a MACHETE+cinco(5)asesinatos(apuñalados)+10 heridosx arma blanca (4graves) en 1mes.



Y para el machete sudadera anti corte.

Puedes parar machetazos con el antebrazo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2020)

Allí, el joven se mostró violento y atacó con una navaja a uno de los agentes, que llevaba puesto el chaleco antibalas, gracias a lo cual no resultó herido

Detenido un joven tras atacar con una navaja a un policía en Bilbao

Updates "covid19":

British Medical Journal 2007|MÁSCARILLAS ELIMINAN HASTA 90% DEL RIESGO CONTAGIO VIRUS RESPIRATORIOS|Hilo-Monstruo recopilatorio sobre mascarillas

Guía práctica Supervivencia para ESCÉPTICOS del "Coronavirus"|Como dejarse menores pelos posibles en la gatera los q tenemos dudas sobre "epidemia"


----------



## Eyman (18 May 2020)

Octubrista dijo:


> Las armas de fuego son limitadas como defensa personal, aunque sean contundentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Puedes poner algún vídeo de estos de evitar mataleón con el bolígrafo táctico?


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (18 May 2020)

Eyman dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner algún vídeo de estos de evitar mataleón con el bolígrafo táctico?


----------



## TomasLuso (19 May 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Ja ja ja ja this is gold


----------



## autsaider (5 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30



Acabo de comprarla y me llega el viernes.

¿Qué hay de la energía? ¿Usamos las mismas pilas 18650 de las fenix? ¿O algo distinto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jun 2020)

Argh.

Me he pasado a la Nitecore TM9K.

Doble de lumens en menos tamaño.

Disculpa, no informé pq me pilló el coronafake.


----------



## autsaider (7 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Argh.
> 
> Me he pasado a la Nitecore TM9K.
> 
> ...



Acabo de verlo y, si los datos son verdad, pues es la linterna ideal. La única pega que le encuentro es que al final acabe siendo como la TM03, que solo funcionaba cuando estaba la pila al máximo.

En amazon no está disponible. Acabo de encontrarlo en Aliexpress y me pone que la fecha estimada de entrega es el 30 de junio. A ver si encuentro algún sitio donde la traigan antes. ¿Donde compras tus linternas?

Vuelvo a preguntar el tema de la energía. ¿Qué energía usamos con la Acebeam L30?

Edito: He visto videos en youtube. Solo da 9500 lumens durante 8 segundos. A ver si va a ser como la TM03 que en cualquier momento te deja tirado.

En amazon alemania la tienen (aunque quedan muy pocas).


----------



## autsaider (13 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Argh.
> 
> Me he pasado a la Nitecore TM9K.
> 
> ...



Ya he recibido la Acebeam L30, estoy contento con la compra y pensando en comprarme la Nitecore TM9K.

¿Como es el chorro de luz de la Nitecore TM9K? ¿Sale concentrado o se dispersa?

Entre 4000 lumenes concentrados o 9500 que se dispersan nos sale más a cuenta lo primero.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2020)

Se dispersa totalmente.

La TM9K son múltiples LEDS. Se desparrama totalmente. No hace "círculo" alguno a distancia.

Esto es muy bueno para deslumbrar a corta distancia, muy malo si quieres iluminar objetos lejanos.

En general las multi leds se dispersan, y las monopunto con foco profundo se concentran.

hasta mi vieja Fénix TK35 de 850 lumenes hace un círculo perfecto a 100 metros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2020)

La actitud INcorrecta:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/chortina-sufriendo-acoso-en-barcelona.1372387/#


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jul 2020)

Policía Seattle usa luces súper potentes para deslumbrar:


----------



## Hermoso Raton (12 Ago 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Policía Seattle usa luces súper potentes para deslumbrar:




y los antifas usan laseres para dejar ciegos, literalmente porque varios ya han perdido la vista, a los policías. 

Deberás incluir en tu lista gafas anti-laser Amazon.com : laser protection glasses


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Sep 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> y los antifas usan laseres para dejar ciegos, literalmente porque varios ya han perdido la vista, a los policías.



Hay que tener un nivel de hijoputez premium para hacer eso.


----------



## Larata (17 Sep 2020)

Un detalle. En USA yo no llevaría un táser sino una five seven


----------



## Cormac (13 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DashCam Philips
> 
> Desde 99 euros la básica:
> 
> ...



Atención conductores: la moda de instalar una cámara en el coche puede conllevar una multa de 1.500 euros


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2020)

Es para un tipo que puso una cámara de vigilancia en su coche aparcado.

Yo en ningún momento aconsejo hacer eso.


----------



## A6M Zero (15 Nov 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2, no sé si conoce ud. esto:


----------



## Pitu24 (16 Nov 2020)

Braga anticorte (e ignífuga) nivel D para añadir los guantes y al chaleco:


Solid Paris Blue


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Nov 2020)

Siempre llevo 2navajas...
Una con dos cuchillas de apertura a una mano, una de las hojas lisa con una punta muy perforante, el otro filo es una cuchilla serrada en forma de hoz con una especie de garfio en la punta para agarrar.
Y una sierra muy afilada...
Hunter xt victorinox...

También otra victorinox de bolsillo en el llavero, con tijeras, navaja, lima, palillo y pinzas...

En el coche siempre llevo hachas, palas de corte, sierras muy afiladas, azadas, martillos, gubias para tallar, destornilladores, llaves inglesas,de fontanería, palos, garrotes...

Esta claro que si no vas con un 4x4 das el cante, pero la herramienta de toda la vida...

He partido piedras enormes y duras con azadas y palas de corte, he talado árboles con azadas...
Con la azada y la pala de corte podría ganar a cualquier samurái...

HACE POCO UN GRUPO DE GENTE ENTRÓ EN MI PARCELA Y CUANDO ME VIERON CON LA PALA SALIERON VOLANDO COMO GORRIONES...
UNA BUENA PALA DE CORTE ES EL ARMA PERFECTA, CORTA O APLASTA A TU ELECCION...

El truco para afilar una pala es trabajar con ella


----------



## kaikus (17 Nov 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> UNA BUENA PALA DE CORTE ES EL ARMA PERFECTA, CORTA O APLASTA A TU ELECCION...



Una pala de corte, con buen filo, un golpe seco al cuello o a la altura de la oreja, es mortal !!!...


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> SPRAY de DEFENSA de PIMIENTA SABRE RED. GEL. Tamaño MK-4 (75/90ml). Homologado - Nidec eShop



Nuevo enlace 
Tecnología Crossfire, disparo de forma continuada desde cualquier posición, con muchos más disparos de 1 segundo. No se esparce.


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> soyboy viene a ser pusilánime, sin testosterona, débil, etc, porque se supone que el que consume soja, tendrá esos efectos, lo cual la evidencia primaria de mayor nivel, esa que tanto le gusta, supuestamente, al manginazo de aynrandiano, refuta totalmente.
> 
> Los chinos consumen bastante soja, tienen muchos tipos de tofu, y no muestran precisamente falta de huevos.



La soja lleva grandes cantidades de hormonas femeninas, tóxicas incluso para las mujeres, comprobado por la experiencia. Los chinos no la han comido nunca, a no ser en forma de tofu fermentado durante un año, no el actual "tofu", y únicamente lo consumían los ancianos. El único momento en que comía soja sin fermentar un chino, era si había que elegir entre soja o piedras.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La soja lleva grandes cantidades de hormonas femeninas, tóxicas incluso para las mujeres, comprobado por la experiencia. Los chinos no la han comido nunca, a no ser en forma de tofu fermentado durante un año, no el actual "tofu", y únicamente lo consumían los ancianos. El único momento en que comía soja sin fermentar un chino, era si había que elegir entre soja o piedras.



Lo que dices no es cierto en absoluto, las mal llamadas fitoestrógenos no son estrógenos, no son hormonas humanas. Eso es una chorrada ignorante sin pies ni cabeza, y por tanto no actúan como hormonas en el cuerpo, a lo más actúan como competidores específicos de los locus celulares de estrógenos, pero sin activarlos puesto que no son hormonas humanas, así que al final, si tienen algún efecto a ciertas cantidades es el contrario, son antiestrogénicos y por eso se han medidos cantidades totales de testosterona en mayor cantidad en los pueblos con dietas principalmente vegetarianas lo que viene a ser coherente con la mayor fertilidad y natalidad desde siempre de dichos pueblos frente a los pueblos con dietas insanas llenas de carnuza.

Los chinos y los japos tradicionalmente siempre han consumido soja en diferentes formas, como son sencillamente las semillas tostadas (edamame), las distintas formas de procesado tienen su razón de ser exclusivamente en que es una legumbre (todas las legumbres tienen fitoestrógenos) con mucha grasa y todos los pueblos longevos y exitosos tienden a ingerir dietas bajas en grasas totales, por lo que el procesado es para disminuir la cantidad de grasa de la soja. 

Ni más ni menos.

Lo de la soja y las piedras, para qué comentarlo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo que dices no es cierto en absoluto, las mal llamadas fitoestrógenos no son estrógenos, no son hormonas humanas. Eso es una chorrada ignorante sin pies ni cabeza, y por tanto no actúan como hormonas en el cuerpo, a lo más actúan como competidores específicos de los locus celulares de estrógenos, pero sin activarlos puesto que no son hormonas humanas, así que al final, si tienen algún efecto a ciertas cantidades es el contrario, son antiestrogénicos y por eso se han medidos cantidades totales de testosterona en mayor cantidad en los pueblos con dietas principalmente vegetarianas lo que viene a ser coherente con la mayor fertilidad y natalidad desde siempre de dichos pueblos frente a los pueblos con dietas insanas llenas de carnuza.
> 
> Los chinos y los japos tradicionalmente siempre han consumido soja en diferentes formas, como son sencillamente las semillas tostadas (edamame), las distintas formas de procesado tienen su razón de ser exclusivamente en que es una legumbre (todas las legumbres tienen fitoestrógenos) con mucha grasa y todos los pueblos longevos y exitosos tienden a ingerir dietas bajas en grasas totales, por lo que el procesado es para disminuir la cantidad de grasa de la soja.
> 
> ...



Toma la soja que quieras, eres libre, yo no lo haré. Fin


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ir en coche es lo más peligroso que solemos hacer, a no ser que seamos motoristas o submarinistas o ciclistas. O que montemos a caballo. Por lo tanto...
> 
> Antes de comprar coche, NCAP, seguridad activa y peso.
> 
> ...



Cuál sería la mejor pick up en relación calidad/precio en tu opinión?


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Este chaleco es de los que recomiendas pero nuevo.

Chaleco antibalas modelo DUTYGUARD nivel NIJ IIIA | chalecos antibalas


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro



Presupongo qué esto lo llevas en verano. 



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Chaleco de protección anti Arma Blanca / Balístico surplus de la policía UK



Y este en invierno.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Multiherramienta Leatherman Surge:
> 
> Leatherman Surge Para trabajo pesado 21tools Acero inoxidable alicate multiherramienta - Alicates de múltiples herramientas (Acero inoxidable, Acero inoxidable, 11,5 cm, 335 g, 7,87 cm): Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas
> 
> ...



Otro motivo para grabar 24 horas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Body Cam Philips



Estas son más caras que la que recomiendas, pero graba hasta 70 horas y sube la grabación a la nube con cadena de custodia.

CAMARA POLICIAL AXON BODY 2

CAMARA POLICIAL AXON BODY 3

Edit: parece que la cadena de custodia es sólo para la policía.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se dispersa totalmente.
> 
> La TM9K son múltiples LEDS. Se desparrama totalmente. No hace "círculo" alguno a distancia.
> 
> ...



Prefieres la Nitecore o la Acebeam?


----------



## Fukuoka San (5 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Prefieres la Nitecore o la Acebeam?




@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## conelagualcuello (5 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay que tener un nivel de hijoputez premium para hacer eso.



Anda que la policia no ha dejado tuertos con las pelotitas de goma...no dicen que donde las dan las toman??'


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante artículo sobre niveles de protección balística y arma blanca (en arma blanca se permite una penetración de 20 mm) 

PROTECCION ANTI-ARMA BLANCA





Un chaleco dual threat

Chaleco antibalas y antipunzón Kevlar II XL - Defensa Personal


Chalecos y placas balísticas

Bullet-Proof Clothing | Ballistic Clothing


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Prefieres la Nitecore o la Acebeam?



he vuelto a llevar esto en el bolsillo de la chaqueta (sí, cabe)







WL-S4-GT_Products Center-JETBeam Electronic Technology Co.Ltd.

Aguanta mucho más que una linterna de 1 batería.

En primavera veré que hago.

Todas las monobaterías me dan pegas.

Ah, esto...disuade:







es un plus.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Ene 2021)

Transporte tipico de AynRandiano para ir a comprar el pan:



Es coña, buen hilo


----------



## PATITOXXL (7 Ene 2021)

¿Esta la conocías? Voy a aventurarme y decir que en España estará prohibida.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tiren de este link:
> 
> police body armour | eBay




*Los chalecos de UK suelen ser KR1/HG1A, algúno hay KR2/SP2/HG2*

Armadura corporal de resistencia a puñaladas estándar.

Hay tres niveles de protección:

KR1: el nivel de protección más bajo y se prueba a un nivel de rendimiento de 24 julios de energía.

KR2: un nivel de protección medio, probado a un nivel de rendimiento de 33 julios de energía.

KR3: un alto nivel de protección, probado a un nivel de rendimiento de 43 julios de energía.

Estándar de armadura balística.

Los niveles de protección cubren los siguientes grupos de amenazas:

HG1A - Pistola baja Protección contra munición estándar disparada por pistolas de cañón corto.

HG2 - Pistola / Carabina alta Protección contra munición estándar disparada por pistolas de cañón largo, carabinas de 9 mm y metralletas.

RF1 - Rifle Protección contra munición de núcleo blando disparada por rifles.

SG1 - Escopeta Protección contra disparos BB y n. ° 6 disparados con escopetas de largo alcance a corta distancia.

Equivalencia NIJ:


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Ene 2021)

¿Y el paracetamol?


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Ene 2021)

Estas un poco pirao pero habría que darte una medalla al merito civil por tus aportaciones.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SlashPro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sí esto es verdad, es la hostia.

Camiseta de manga corta con paneles balístico flexibles NIJ II y IIIA, ocultos.

Chaleco Antibalas Oculto T-SHIRT™ - EnGarde

NIJ IIIA/P1/S1

Placa de Blindaje Blando FLEX-PRO™ | EnGarde Chalecos Antibalas

Están a la venta aquí :

CHALECOS ANTIBALAS Y FUNDAS - Equipamientos Policiales

PROTECCIÓN


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sí esto es verdad, es la hostia.
> 
> Camiseta de manga corta con paneles balístico flexibles NIJ II y IIIA, ocultos.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo:

Los paneles de blindaje son flexibles y de bajo peso. Aquí la fábrica Holandesa.

Chalecos Antibalas y Blindajes Blandos | EnGarde®



Se pueden comprar en España aquí :

*Chaleco anticuhillo SP1 + SP2 + NIJ IIIA con "chaleco" Puma, discreto 1050€. Peso 1,4kg. 10 años de garantía.

CHALECO ANTIBALAS FLEX-PRO ENGARDE CON FUNDA PUMA - Equipamientos Policiales

Editado. Aquí está por 899€, ragalan la funda. 

CHALECO ANTIBALAS ENGARDE FLEX PRO IIIA + REGALO FUNDA DELUXE

*NIJ 2 por 684€. 10 años de garantía

CHALECO ANTIBALAS CONFORT ENGARDE CON FUNDA PUMA - Equipamientos Policiales


*Si alguien lleva una talla L, hay una liquidación por 499€

CHALECO ANTIBALAS NIJ IIIA ULTRA ENGARDE CON FUNDA PUMA TALLA L ¡ULTIMA UNIDAD! - Equipamientos Policiales

Sí alguien sabe de otros sitios mejores, que se manifieste por favor


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> Los paneles de blindaje son flexibles y de bajo peso. Aquí la fábrica Holandesa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermoso Raton (9 Ene 2021)

Pues en Nueva York quieren prohibir los chalecos anti-balas... así que en breves harán lo mismo aquí

NYS hopes to ban body armor vests so you can't protect yourself


----------



## NS 4 (9 Ene 2021)

eso ya se vio en 2018 en Suecia...el razonamiento marxista globalista: es como "una provocacion "...

La nueva normalidad impone, alcalde de Londres dixit: "aceptar los atentados como algo cotidiano e inevitable.".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Pues en Nueva York quieren prohibir los chalecos anti-balas... así que en breves harán lo mismo aquí
> 
> NYS hopes to ban body armor vests so you can't protect yourself



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.

Como la FIFA hace desde hace años en sus estadios.

Que hagan lo que quieran: Tanto estadios FIFA como NYC están desde hace años en mi lista NO GO PLACES.


----------



## Fukuoka San (15 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


>



Brutal! Me ha llegado el chaleco. No se nota nada de peso al llevarlo y debajo de un forro polar se camufla perfectamente. Elegir bien la talla, para que al estar sentado no moleste. Además si te disparan o acuchillan durante el trabajo, supongo que un trabajo relacionado con seguridad, te dan otro gratis, jajaja.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ADIDAS GSG 9
> 
> Dediqué hilo al tema:
> 
> ...



Alguien ha probado estas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

No, las altama no.

Las Adidas GSG 9 se me han abierto en la unión entre suela y pie. El fallo clásico. Con muy poco tiempo de uso. Fallo gordo.

Las Magnum -al contrario- no se rompen jamás, tras años y años de uso intensivo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Feb 2021)

Añadiría a la lista un cinturón para llevar dinero de emergencia escondido, de este tipo.




AGPTEK Cinturón de Viaje Antirrobo con Bolsillo Secreto, Hebilla de Metal y Cremallera Interior para Hombre, Negro: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre

Alguien sabe uno de mejor calidad que este?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2021)

he visto versiones en piel "del país" por 40 euros.

Yo llegué a llevar en ese cinturón las llaves de mis armeros.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

Coagulante para grandes heridas sangrantes (quitosano). 

Haemostatic Granules, Stop Life Threatening Bleeding Fast, Celox



quitosano at DuckDuckGo"artexp"%3A"b"%2C"prodexp"%3A"b"%2C"prdsdexp"%3A"c"%2C"biaexp"%3A"b"%2C"msvrtexp"%3A"b"%7D




El "problema" es que 15g cuestan 45€, pero a parte de poder salvarse uno la vida, si el formato no es para uso médico, se puede conseguir el mismo compuesto (quitosano) bastante más barato.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

Herramienta de rescate corta cinturones y rompecristales. 6,50€

Muy útil en caso de accidente, llevarla como llavero de las llaves del coche para que esté a mano en caso de necesidad. 

ResQ, herramienta de RESCATE, corta-cinturón y rompe-cristales


----------



## autsaider (19 Feb 2021)

Dado que este hilo trata sobre productos imprescindibles, yo añadiría el libro The predatory female. Es una píldora roja total.

Mientras los hombres aman a las mujeres y tienen ideales, ellas están pensando en cómo sacarles partido a los hombres. Han tomado el control de los recursos legales y financieros con la única intención de exprimir o maltratar a los hombres según se les antoje.

Pondré una analogía para que se entienda. Supongamos que tú organizas una partida de póker con la intención de que pasemos un buen rato juntos tú y yo. Tú vas allí con la intención de disfrutar (y de hacerme disfrutar) y tú supones que yo busco lo mismo. Pero en realidad yo voy allí con la intención de sacarte todo lo que pueda. He detectado que eres un buen tipo, que no te imaginas la maldad que hay ahí fuera, y que por tanto puedo abusar de ti. Por tanto eres una herramienta para mis fines. Y además yo soy astuto y cubro muy bien mis intenciones y mis tretas.

Pues esa es la situación entre el hombre y la mujer solo que además tienen las leyes de su parte.

Lo más triste es que los hombres no lo ven. Tienen la verdad todo el tiempo delante, pero las mujeres son tan hábiles que ellos no las descubren. Y esto me lleva a pensar que lo del covid ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Brutal! Me ha llegado el chaleco. No se nota nada de peso al llevarlo y debajo de un forro polar se camufla perfectamente



Hoy 17 grados.

He ido comodísimo con mi Kevlar de manga corta.

Tampoco se me notaba nada.

¿Mi truco?

Escoger bien chaleco y ropa...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hoy 17 grados.
> 
> He ido comodísimo con mi Kevlar de manga corta.
> 
> ...



¿El chaleco que usa, tiene los velcros para ajustarlo por fuera que se ven o cómo es?


----------



## fogbugz (8 May 2021)

Las dashcams no son ninguna tonteria. En UK una loca que salia de mala ostia con una nina de un super empotro el carro contra mi coche y se fue como si nada. Yo sali de muy buenos modos a decirle que me habia causado desperfectos y tendria que dar parte al seguro. Empezo a gritar como una histerica que la estaba acosando. Era un coche de leasing y me dejo un golpe bien grande del cual yo no estaba dispuesto a hacerme cargo. Facil, 1000 libras de chapa y pintura.

Yo le dije que hasta que no levantasemos atestado no me iba. Se puso chula y llamo a la poli diciendo que la acosaba. Y yo vale, llama. Vino la poli, saque la dashcam y ella se quedo WTF. La poli le dijo que se pusiera menos chulita porque me habia destrozado el coche cruzando la calle sin mirar y encima pretendia largarse.

Te puede salvar de cosas mucho mas chungas. Por ejemplo de atropellos que sean culpa de la otra parte. Pero @AYN RANDiano2 es *FUNDAMENTAL* que esten los datos encriptados. Sino, la poli puede intentar usarla en tu contra en situaciones en las que no te interese. Por ejemplo, en una infraccion de trafico o algo mil veces peor.


----------



## fogbugz (8 May 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 No cree ud. que como unico spray de defensa es mejor uno de haz en lugar de chorro concentrado para muchas personas?

Personalmente yo es el que uso porque rarisima vez me encuentro en interiores donde haya posibilidad de agresion. Todos los intentos de atraco o agresion que he sufrido (fallidos, toco madera) han sido en exteriores. En una situacion asi creo que no voy a tener tiempo de apuntar, y mi defensa siempre la he basado en hit and run.

Un spray que me permite negar un area o disparar sin mucha precision lo veo mas utilizable en una situacion tensa, que cambia muy rapido y en la cual puede que me enfrente a varios agresores.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Un spray que me permite negar un area o disparar sin mucha precision lo veo mas utilizable en una situacion tensa,



El área la negaría también para usted y para personas inocentes.

¿Ha probado usted alguna vez un aerosol?

Yo sí. En interiores es una temeridad usarlo (salvo condiciones ultra específicas, como que uno huya de perseguidores en un interior desierto de inocentes, por ejemplo)


----------



## ray merryman (8 May 2021)

Recientemente he visto que desde Aliexpress venden unos paneles balísticos en concreto estos:

€ 22,06 | Raptor 10*12 pulgadas NIJ nivel IIIA PE a prueba de balas balísticos placa Nivel 3A sola balísticos a prueba de balas Panel armadura de cuerpo








32.61€ |Raptor nivel NIJ de 10x12 pulgadas, placa balístico a prueba de balas IIIA PE, 3A, Panel antibalas independiente de Triple curva|Suministros de defensa personal| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






Mi idea era pillar un par junto a un sistema porta placas discreto y montar un chaleco a modo de "extra" que sea económico.

¿Alguna opinión sobre dichos paneles? 

@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## ray merryman (9 May 2021)

Upeo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2021)

__





Inmigración: - Apuñalada entre coleguillas en Ceuta







www.burbuja.info


----------



## pamplinero (18 May 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Hay apuñalamientos, pero entre coleguillas: tú me pinchas, yo te pincho...”


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2021)

Como dicen en _Apocalyose Now_ _*Never get out of the boat*_.

Y yo digo...nunca os bajéis del coche.

Es...vuestro tanque:






Mad Max: - "Revelación" del Survivalismo Objetivista Oscuro: LOS COCHES SON "TANQUES". Automóvil como "Carro de


Hilo spin off de este: Mad Max: AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.info - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía Cuando comencé a estudiar defensa personal en los años 1990 me compré varios libros donde venían "escenarios" con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pamplinero (10 Jun 2021)

Pues el tio se merece un buen correctivo. No sabria decir, si ese tipo de correctvos, pero uno bien dado si que se lo merece.


----------



## Cormac (10 Jun 2021)

pamplinero dijo:


> Pues el tio se merece un buen correctivo. No sabria decir, si ese tipo de correctvos, pero uno bien dado si que se lo merece.



Yo defendería la hostia si hay atropello y ves a tu hijo tirado en la carretera. Pero no voy a defender que por un susto de algo que podía haber pasado y no pasó le metas semejante ostión a alguien indefenso en el momento que te está pidiendo disculpas. Además se llega a golpear contra el bordillo y se queda seco, y al niño del carrito no lo vuelve ver hasta los 16 años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Juicio contra cornudo q contrató a 2 sicarios para matar a Nieva, concejal IU follaba con su mujer|Sicarios son "Bilbaínos" Djillali y Maamar


Un crimen "por honor" calderoniano del siglo XIX en pleno siglo XXI. Le recuerdo el caso QUE DIO INTERESANTÍSIMOS HILOS EN BURBUJA: Este concejal de IU... https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=javier+ardines ...se acostó durante años (15, creo recordar) con esta mujer casada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## silverdaemon (13 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Juicio contra cornudo q contrató a 2 sicarios para matar a Nieva, concejal IU follaba con su mujer|Sicarios son "Bilbaínos" Djillali y Maamar
> 
> 
> Un crimen "por honor" calderoniano del siglo XIX en pleno siglo XXI. Le recuerdo el caso QUE DIO INTERESANTÍSIMOS HILOS EN BURBUJA: Este concejal de IU... https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=javier+ardines ...se acostó durante años (15, creo recordar) con esta mujer casada...
> ...



el caso ese del concejal de IU asturiano es mítico, me trague un documental completo en la tele (y eso que no me gustan los sucesos)

lo que mas me marcó: el cornudo era un idiota que se dedicaba a la droga para poder darle un buen nivel de vida a su visillera....que se la pegaba con el concejal de izquierda unida

cuando el cornudo ya sospechaba, un dia comiendo los tres se dejo en la mesa grabando el movil y se fue al baño. estaban hablando me parece del frio en la casa y de la calefacción en invierno. y entonces la visillera le dijo al concejal algo así como *"si supiera este idiota como calentamos la casa cuando el no está" *


----------



## trichetin (13 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 ¿alguna recomendación sorbe guantes anticorte o algo similar?
No tengo ni idea del tema, se me ha ocurrido leyendo el hilo y no lo he visto tratado.
Obviamente como último recurso ante la imposibilidad de huir (1º evita, 2º salir), usar las manos imagino será un movimeinto inconsciente de defensa.

Se podrían llevar muy discretamente en los bolsillos mínimante amplios, e incluso pueden servir en caso de aydua de emergencias (imagino algo tipo accidente de coche sacar a alguien con cristales por todas partes).

Respecto a muchas respuestas por todo el hilo, aquí mucha gente no se está dando cuenta que Madrid y Barcelona primero, y el resto de ciudades españolas con ellas se están poco a poco convirtiendo en zonas de comabte de bajo nivel (exepto al que le toca, que pasa a modo amaneza de la vida) y que en ciduades como Johanesburgo y algunas de Brasil las mamás de calse media-alta que llevan a los niños al colegio hacen cursos de conducción de evasión. Sospecho que ya es una moda muy discreta en ciertas capas de la sociedad española.

1000 policías deplegados para los botellones de las fietas del Barrio del Pilar en Madrid este finde semana, decenas de detenidos y apuñalados es la nueva normalidad. 
Quien no vea que la inseguridad se está adueñando de las calles es que es ciego o quiere serlo.

P.D.: La grabadora Philips esa la tengo para grabar conferencias y dura horas y horas de grabación.


----------



## SPQR (13 Oct 2021)

Ya no es sólo Madrit y Warcelona. El otro dia en Murcia, a las 5 AM tras un macrobotelleo, pelea entre moros y panchos. En un momento dado, y fieles a sus costumbres centenarias, los níiñoh de Teresita sacan sus navajas y apuñalan a 3 panchos. Ahora los panchos irán armados en adelante. Un win-win en toda regla.

Spray OC y chaleco antipunzante van a ser cada vez masnecesarios si te mueves por ciertas zonas y a ciertas horas. Y aprender un mínimo de defensa personal.



trichetin dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 ¿alguna recomendación sorbe guantes anticorte o algo similar?
> 
> Respecto a muchas respuestas por todo el hilo, aquí mucha gente no se está dando cuenta que Madrid y Barcelona primero, y el resto de ciudades españolas con ellas se están poco a poco convirtiendo en zonas de comabte de bajo nivel (exepto al que le toca, que pasa a modo amaneza de la vida) y que en ciduades como Johanesburgo y algunas de Brasil las mamás de calse media-alta que llevan a los niños al colegio hacen cursos de conducción de evasión. Sospecho que ya es una moda muy discreta en ciertas capas de la sociedad española.
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 ¿alguna recomendación sorbe guantes anticorte o algo similar?
> No tengo ni idea del tema, se me ha ocurrido leyendo el hilo y no lo he visto tratado.
> Obviamente como último recurso ante la imposibilidad de huir (1º evita, 2º salir), usar las manos imagino será un movimeinto inconsciente de defensa.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo en tiempo frío guantes anticorte precisamente con esa idea.

Guantes grises de currela, no Kevlar más cuero, que son demasiado gordos

Leroy Merlin vende Dexter anticorte, pero lo Tegera que compro en Varusteleka.com protegen más


----------



## Cormac (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## SPQR (14 Oct 2021)

Jojojo, si llega a citar la linterna de 1000 lumens hubiera dicho que han leido este jailo.

Son buenos los cabrones, tienen buen radar para detectar cosas parodiables. Y parodian con elegancia, sin hacer demasiada sangre.



Cormac dijo:


>


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Son buenos los cabrones, tienen buen radar para detectar cosas parodiables. Y parodian con elegancia, sin hacer demasiada sangre.


----------



## SPQR (16 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


>



 Octubre 2021, esta vez SÍ.

Coñas aparte, la semana pasada hubo una pelea con navajas y 3 apuñalados (los niños de Teresita, ya tu sabeh) por aqu; algo raro, raro, raaaro en Murcia. Ya no es sólo en Madrid y Warcelona, winter is coming


----------



## Shudra (16 Oct 2021)

Pero ayn ,tío, ¿vas por la calle con chaleco antibalas, linterna táctica y navajas?
Si se te ponen por delante cinco menas tipo esto:

No sales sin una pipa o un machete.


----------



## SPQR (16 Oct 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pero ayn ,tío, ¿vas por la calle con chaleco antibalas, linterna táctica y navajas?
> Si se te ponen por delante cinco menas tipo esto:
> 
> No sales sin una pipa o un machete.



No le hace falta. Aynrandiano no se metería nunca en territorio MENA en chanclas, desprevenido y con un reloj caro en la muñeca. Y en caso de hacerlo, lleva el modo prepp /on y el radar le avisaría en cuanto vea a 4 pobres niñoh acercarse a él con indubitables intenciones.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Oct 2021)

tu mas que el nin jutsu lo que practicas es el NINI jutsu..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2021)

Un paraguas normal se dobla al primer golpe.

Este no:



You are being redirected...



me estoy inclinando más por un aire entre currela y táctico, eso sí, limpio, afeitado y con pelo corto.

A veces hasta me he disfrazado con logos de empresas de ficción. Las ilusión es perfecta, parezco un currela. En leroy merlin me preguntan por productos.

Que en el súper piensen que igual vengo a robarles me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> , a las 5 AM tras



Un prepper está en su casa a las 0000 horas

El dicho policial es que nada bueno pasa de 300 a 700 horas


----------



## SPQR (17 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un prepper está en su casa a las 0000 horas
> 
> El dicho policial es que nada bueno pasa de 300 a 700 horas



Estas cosas empiezan ocurriendo a las 5 AM, después las 24h en segun qué barrios y despues en las ramblas a plena luz del día a la hora del aperitivo.

Una anécdota que me contaron hace poco. En un pueblo de la Baviera profunda con relativamente pocos inmis donde nunca pasa nada, ha empezado a llegar el vandalismo en forma de mobiliario urbano y de parques arrasado en medio del bosque o miradores aislados. Sin ningún motivo, solo por destrozar. Cosas que un alemán nunca haría. Ya está(n) aquí, me decían. 

Hace años me comentaban que en la piscina municipal de ese mismo pueblo (que no tiene nada que envidiar a un SPA en España) los inmis tenian enfiladas a las chortíns alemanas (tocamientos en la piscina, acoso en grupo, querer entrar a mirar en los vestuarios, etcetc...) y que habían dejado de ir en horario mixto y sólo iban los Frauentäge (dias sólo para mujeres), con las turcas y demás. Todo un avance sucial y en derechos. Si un blanquito "enfilase" de la misma manera a una mujer estaría abriendo los telediarios y las portadas por intolerapla violacion heteropatriarcal machista, pero en este caso no podemos decir nada, no vayamos a caer en la Xenofobia y el racismo, y nos tachen de natsis.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> sólo iban los Frauentäge (dias sólo para mujeres)



¿Podemos ir también las mujeres trans con pene y barba?


----------



## SPQR (20 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Podemos ir también las mujeres trans con pene y barba?



Jajaja, pues no sé si en Alemania están tan “avanzados” como nosotros, que jugamos en la championlíj del progresismo.

Tengo que informarme, pero vamos ya le cuento yo -por experiencia propia- que las saunas en Alemania son mixtas y van todos, todas y todes en pelotas, así que da igual como se aperciba cada une. Al menos era así en 2013, no sé si ahora con el enriquecimiento cultural refugee, ha cambiado la cosa.

Eso sí, los Frauentäge dudo que puedas, mas que nada porque es cuando van las turcas, y a esas no les convence eso del genaro autopercibido. Solo reconocen 2 generos, las muy fascistas, así que te van a montar un pollo o llamar a su patriarca mostachudo, para que te dé un par de hostias multiculturales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Estas cosas empiezan ocurriendo a las 5 AM, después las 24h en segun qué barrios y despues en las ramblas a plena luz del día a la hora del aperitivo.



Lo sé, por eso voy en guardia a mediodía.

Pero a las 4:00 hay muchas más papeletas.


----------



## mmm (20 Oct 2021)

The most important freak ever


----------



## cucerulo (23 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 , investiga que chaleco es este porque parece ideal para usar en Barcelona o Bilbao. Impresionante lo del segundo 0:36...


----------



## MaGiVer (23 Oct 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 , investiga que chaleco es este porque parece ideal para usar en Barcelona o Bilbao. Impresionante lo del segundo 0:36...



Interesante. Muy interesante.


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Nov 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 
Qué te parece éste filtro portátil?

Filtro agua supervivencia accesorios | No necesita pastillas potabilizadoras de agua | Bushcraft Vivac Acampada Montaña Filtro purificador de agua Supervivencia Filtro de agua personal portátil mini https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07RV4GWT6/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_Q8M36SVRQ2H0B4BRM9AN

Reutilizable hasta 1200 litros o 480 dias/persona


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Nov 2021)

mmm dijo:


> The most important freak ever



Soy tan Freak como cualquier animal salvaje, que sabe que para intentar seguir vivo debe estar alerta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Dic 2021)

Es ilegal portarlas.

Yo tengo muchas, y moverlas tiene muchos requisitos.


----------



## autsaider (23 Dic 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

¿Y qué hay de las mascarillas? ¿Es que no forma parte eso de tus compras maestras?

Yo acabo de encargar esta: Domos Mascarilla Transparente Reutilizable Color NEGRO. UNE0065 CWA17533 Fabricada en España.… (Talla L) : Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

Al parecer es conforme a la ley. Pero aún así me preocupa la reacción de los covitarados cuando me vean con ella.

¿Alguna otra que sea mejor? ¿Alguna idea que sea mejor?


----------



## PIA (23 Dic 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo el mismo spray. Es cojonudo(ya está probado en un hijo de puta. 50€ de multa me ha impuesto una juez. Hasta hoy no la he pagado ni pienso hacerlo).
Ahora ¡Ojo! Es legal en España. En Alemania no. Me lo han quitado al salir de avión más una multa de 600€ que por supuesto les va a pagar su puta madre. Pero ahí lo dejo. En Alemania sólo es legal uno que va contra osos. Y sólo si eres un veterinario o cosas por el estilo


----------



## Matriz_81 (29 Dic 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> 
> 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> 
> ...


----------



## hijodeputin (31 Dic 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Interesante. Muy interesante.



SlashPRO® Slash Resistant V-Neck T-Shirt
PPSS Group - BODY ARMOUR ONLINE SHOP


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> SlashPRO® Slash Resistant V-Neck T-Shirt
> PPSS Group - BODY ARMOUR ONLINE SHOP



Yo visto habitualmente con ropa de esta marca.

Más placas balísticas. 

Hoy he llevado el combo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Más placas balísticas



Cuáles?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuáles?



Pues depende.

O bien un chaleco dual threat surplus policial UK o bien dos placas tamaño folio NIJ III A (si hace calor o para ir más discreto)


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2022)

Está descatalogado. Han sacado otro.









Spray de defensa Sabre Red ideal para policías


Spray de defensa 100% LEGAL con una capacidad idónea para el TRABAJO POLICIAL. Dispara GEL BALÍSTICO con la tecnología CROSSFIRE y es compatible con TASER®




www.nidec.es







Matriz_81 dijo:


> > AYN RANDiano2 dijo:
> > Sabre Red Gel 90ml
> > 25 euros, en NIDEC lo mandan a toda España:
> > SPRAY de DEFENSA de PIMIENTA SABRE RED. GEL. Tamaño MK-4 (75/90ml). Homologado - Nidec eShop
> > ...



Por cierto, @AYN RANDiano2 ¿puedes actualizar el enlace del Red Sabre en el OP?


----------



## Stormtrooper (9 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Linterna Acebeam L30
> 
> El sitio de comparativa de linternas que uso. Muy buenas herramientas de búsqueda:​​Parametrek Flashlights​​Es otro arma legal:​​Lo mejor es usarla para deslumbrar su vamos a ser atacados:​​​
> ​Deslumbrar es legal, reversible y muy efectivo: Si tu oponente no puede verte, puedes huir. O defenderte si no puedes huir.​​​
> ...



Yo porto una de 9.000 Lúmenes.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Ene 2022)

¿Y en el coche además del spray y la linterna de 1/2 kilo qué más se puede llevar? Si llevo un bate de béisbol a lo Rey Donovan y me paran los caballeros, puedo alegar que juego béisbol los domingos con los dominicanos de mi barrio?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2022)

Yo ni llevo nada de particular, aparte de Kevlar surplus protegiendo el asiento del conductor.

Para qué quieres un bate en el coche?

Si tienes un lío en el coche, lo correcto es marcharte. Para qué bajarte del coche? Es absurdo


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ni llevo nada de particular, aparte de Kevlar surplus protegiendo el asiento del conductor.
> 
> Para qué quieres un bate en el coche?
> 
> Si tienes un lío en el coche, lo correcto es marcharte. Para qué bajarte del coche? Es absurdo



Un ejemplo de algo me pasó no hace mucho, tengo un joputa pegado detrás todo el rato deslumbrando con las luces, eran las bajas pero si lo tienes a centímetros ya mi dirás tú si molestan. Delante mío otros 3 coches o sea que eramos una caravana de 5. En las curvas se podía ver perfectamente el por qué iba yo lento y siendo noche cerrada y vía de una calzada con un solo carril por sentido y con algunas curvas no tenía yo ninguna prisa de adelantar a nadie. Cuando llegamos a una rotonda un coche cambia de dirección hacia la derecha y nos quedamos 3 todavía delante de él. Conforme es posible (recta y más visibilidad) dejo espacio y me empieza a adelantar con apenas motor o no sabiendo meter la marcha adecuada para dicha maniobra. Reduzco para que se meta de forma segura y que se vaya y deje de dar por culo. Pues a los dos que les quedaban delante les aplica la misma (se podían ver sus luces de stop titilando como luces de árbol de Navidad) hasta que cada coche que tenía delante cambia de dirección y tiene toda la vía delante para él solo. Ahora que va solo va lento como una vieja y termino alcanzándolo por lo que las prisas que tenía kilómetros atrás parece que ya no las tiene. Ahora va como una puta vieja, la línea es continua y no adapta la velocidad a las condiciones de la vía. 

No sé vosotros, pero para mí que quería tocarme los cojones por "haberlo hecho esperar" kilómetros más atrás. Me le pego un poco haber si espabila y entonces hace amago de frenar, le hago luces y un par de pitidos a ver si espabila y nada, va como un puto tractor. Seguimos en línea continua, con tráfico fluido en el carril contrario y nadie delante de él. Me toca los cojones y ahora son yo quien se le pega detrás y empieza a acosar. Total que cuando puede se sale de la vía y me espera. Yo sin spray, linterna medio kilo, ni chaleco anti punzón o balas y la parienta casi con un ataque de pánico en el asiento del copiloto, paso de bajarme y sigo mi destino. Pero estaba claro que el juputa o era algo personal (no me sonaba coche y matrícula) o estaba colgado y tenía ganas de marcha o simplemente era tonto. @AYN RANDiano2 , ¿usted ante una situación así que hubiera hecho?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de algo me pasó no hace mucho, tengo un joputa pegado detrás todo el rato deslumbrando con las luces, eran las bajas pero si lo tienes a centímetros ya mi dirás tú si molestan. Delante mío otros 3 coches o sea que eramos una caravana de 5. En las curvas se podía ver perfectamente el por qué iba yo lento y siendo noche cerrada y vía de una calzada con un solo carril por sentido y con algunas curvas no tenía yo ninguna prisa de adelantar a nadie. Cuando llegamos a una rotonda un coche cambia de dirección hacia la derecha y nos quedamos 3 todavía delante de él. Conforme es posible (recta y más visibilidad) dejo espacio y me empieza a adelantar con apenas motor o no sabiendo meter la marcha adecuada para dicha maniobra. Reduzco para que se meta de forma segura y que se vaya y deje de dar por culo. Pues a los dos que les quedaban delante les aplica la misma (se podían ver sus luces de stop titilando como luces de árbol de Navidad) hasta que cada coche que tenía delante cambia de dirección y tiene toda la vía delante para él solo. Ahora que va solo va lento como una vieja y termino alcanzándolo por lo que las prisas que tenía kilómetros atrás parece que ya no las tiene. Ahora va como una puta vieja, la línea es continua y no adapta la velocidad a las condiciones de la vía.
> 
> No sé vosotros, pero para mí que quería tocarme los cojones por "haberlo hecho esperar" kilómetros más atrás. Me le pego un poco haber si espabila y entonces hace amago de frenar, le hago luces y un par de pitidos a ver si espabila y nada, va como un puto tractor. Seguimos en línea continua, con tráfico fluido en el carril contrario y nadie delante de él. Me toca los cojones y ahora son yo quien se le pega detrás y empieza a acosar. Total que cuando puede se sale de la vía y me espera. Yo sin spray, linterna medio kilo, ni chaleco anti punzón o balas y la parienta casi con un ataque de pánico en el asiento del copiloto, paso de bajarme y sigo mi destino. Pero estaba claro que el juputa o era algo personal (no me sonaba coche y matrícula) o estaba colgado y tenía ganas de marcha o simplemente era tonto. @AYN RANDiano2 , ¿usted ante una situación así que hubiera hecho?



Yo me hubiese parado al primer síntoma de irracional en la carretera. Pitidos, luces, gestos...paras y adiós.

Te paras y adiós. él que siga, yo me quedo

Si regresa por mi entonces arranco y me voy a una comisaría o casa cuartel de la GC y que me siga allí si quiere, a montarme una barrila en una zona policial

Nunca se baja del coche ante un irracional


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 por casualidad no practicarás el parkour extreme en tus ratos libres, no ?


----------



## Skylar (30 Ene 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Y en el coche además del spray y la linterna de 1/2 kilo qué más se puede llevar? Si llevo un bate de béisbol a lo Rey Donovan y me paran los caballeros, puedo alegar que juego béisbol los domingos con los dominicanos de mi barrio?



Conozco a uno que lo llevaba en el maletero... En una trifulca de tráfico lo sacó. Resultado:

Se lo quitaron de las manos y probó su propia medicina. Salvó la vida por milímetros.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Ene 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> Conozco a uno que lo llevaba en el maletero... En una trifulca de tráfico lo sacó. Resultado:
> 
> Se lo quitaron de las manos y probó su propia medicina. Salvó la vida por milímetros.



No, si ya @AYN RANDiano2 lo ha dicho tó. La mejor defensa es evitar la confrontación y la chulería la dejamos mejor para las series de SHOWTIME . Pero hay tanto anormal al volante que a veces es difícil no perder los papeles y terminas rebajàndote a sus niveles y haciendo las mismas gilipolleces que ellos


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Feb 2022)

University Makes Bulletproof 3D Prints


Researchers at Rice University are studying 3D printing plastic structures that mimic tubulanes — theoretical nanotube structures predicted to have extraordinary strength. The result has been…




hackaday.com


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Feb 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Updates "covid19":
> 
> British Medical Journal 2007|MÁSCARILLAS ELIMINAN HASTA 90% DEL RIESGO CONTAGIO VIRUS RESPIRATORIOS|Hilo-Monstruo recopilatorio sobre mascarillas
> 
> ...



Con cazadoras de 500 pavos normal que parezcas pijo, comprate una en los traperos, ya veras como no lo pareces tanto


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Feb 2022)

T


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo me hubiese parado al primer síntoma de irracional en la carretera. Pitidos, luces, gestos...paras y adiós.
> 
> Te paras y adiós. él que siga, yo me quedo
> 
> ...



This. Quien es capaz de hacer el subnormal al volante arriesgando su vida y la de los demás, es capaz de cualquier cosa si baja del coche buscando bronca.


----------



## TexNolan (3 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Este chaleco es de los que recomiendas pero nuevo.
> 
> Chaleco antibalas modelo DUTYGUARD nivel NIJ IIIA | chalecos antibalas



Pero en este caso ¿no deja la parte baja de la tripa sin protección? Un navajazo a la altura del ombligo y el chaleco es inexistente… @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Fukuoka San (4 Abr 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Pero en este caso ¿no deja la parte baja de la tripa sin protección? Un navajazo a la altura del ombligo y el chaleco es inexistente… @AYN RANDiano2



Para saber la talla del chaleco se mide del ombligo al hueco de la garganta, sino cuando te sientas con el chaleco puesto, molestaría.

De un navajazo en la femoral o en la garganta tampoco proteje.


----------



## TexNolan (4 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Para saber la talla del chaleco se mide del ombligo al hueco de la garganta, sino cuando te sientas con el chaleco puesto, molestaría.



Gracias, no había caído en eso...

¿Que es mejor? ¿Chaleco o portaplacas? Sobre todo en los meses de verano... Entiendo que en el portaplacas metes las placas dependiendo de contra que te quieras proteger, por lo que es mas versátil. Para el dia a dia, placas anti-puñalada y para el mad max, placas ceramicas contra municion de rifle.


----------



## Fukuoka San (4 Abr 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Gracias, no había caído en eso...
> 
> ¿Que es mejor? ¿Chaleco o portaplacas? Sobre todo en los meses de verano... Entiendo que en el portaplacas metes las placas dependiendo de contra que te quieras proteger, por lo que es mas versátil. Para el dia a dia, placas anti-puñalada y para el mad max, placas ceramicas contra municion de rifle.



Invierno chaleco, verano porta placas. 

Las placas de cerámica contra munición de rifle, no te las van a vender si eres civil. Máximo NIJ IIIA, creo que NIJ IV ya está prohibido.

Los filtros de 3M contra radiación, tampoco te los venden si no eres profesional.


----------



## mildiez (8 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Contra la STAB wound nos protege el siguiente artículo de Compra Maestra, a saber...
> 
> Chaleco de protección anti Arma Blanca / Balístico surplus de la policía UK
> 
> Mi lógica es que si un chaleco ha sido considerado adecuado por la reina de los piratas para proteger a su Policía, es que debe de ser bastanbte bueno. En UK llevan blindando a la policía desde los años 90, además -a diferencia de los USA- con protección anti arma blanca. Un chaleco policial UK dará prestaciones mucho más adecuadas en España que idem USA, por la sencilla razón de que en los USA no se molestan en buscar protección anti arma blanca.











David Broncano revela que ha sido apuñalado dos veces


El cómico narra en 'La vida moderna' cómo fue atacado al intentar resistirse en un atraco




www.noticiasdealava.eus







> David Broncano ha hecho una sorprendente confesión en el podcast _La vida moderna_, que presenta junto a Quequé e Ignatius Farray. Estaban hablando de la bofetada de Will Smith a Chris Rock en la ceremonia de los Oscar, cuando él afirmó que* se había comprado "una especie de chaleco antipuñaladas. *Lo tenía en la cesta de deseos, y cuando pasó lo de los Oscar dije: hay que comprar, porque yo actúo bastante en directo, en sitios...". Eso sí, más tarde redujo ese chaleco a "una camisetilla gorda, que no protege si la puñalada está hecha a mala idea. No animo a la gente a que me apuñale por la calle, eh", bromeaba.
> 
> Y ante las preguntas de sus compañeros, relató que él *había sufrido dos apuñalamientos, "en un atraco una vez y otra vez en otra cosa"*. A esa "otra cosa" quiso quitarle importancia, asegurando que *fue "algo flojo, entre amigos",* pero la otra ocasión sí que tuvo su gravedad.
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2022)

Llega el calorcito.

Qué rollo, tengo que portar MENOS protección.

En meses fríos la protección es ROPA, MERA ROPA. La llevo como una prenda más.


----------



## ray merryman (12 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Y en el coche además del spray y la linterna de 1/2 kilo qué más se puede llevar? Si llevo un bate de béisbol a lo Rey Donovan y me paran los caballeros, puedo alegar que juego béisbol los domingos con los dominicanos de mi barrio?



Yo llevo una azada


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Llega el calorcito.
> 
> Qué rollo, tengo que portar MENOS protección.
> 
> En meses fríos la protección es ROPA, MERA ROPA. La llevo como una prenda más.



Qué protección porta con calorcito?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Qué protección porta con calorcito?



2 laminas nij 3A tamaño folio


----------



## Donnie (13 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un paraguas normal se dobla al primer golpe.
> 
> Este no:
> 
> ...



LLevo media hora mirando como un señor se sube encima de un paraguas y no parte, como rompe una sandía y como batea cocos.
Alucinante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Llega el calorcito.
> 
> Qué rollo, tengo que portar MENOS protección.
> 
> En meses fríos la protección es ROPA, MERA ROPA. La llevo como una prenda más.



¿Nunca has pensado en ponerte una cota de malla de verdad?


----------



## autsaider (30 Abr 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2

Yo entraba a este hilo a ver si cuentas qué marca de vitamina c compras. Como no lo haces (o al menos no lo he visto) pues te lo pregunto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2022)

Solgar.

VM75 y 1500 MG vitamina C


----------



## SPQR (1 May 2022)

Yo "compro" esta, la mejor marca posible.









autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Yo entraba a este hilo a ver si cuentas qué marca de vitamina c compras. Como no lo haces (o al menos no lo he visto) pues te lo pregunto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2022)

Nitecore TM20k


----------



## autsaider (4 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nitecore TM20k



¿Ya la has comprado? ¿Y qué tal?


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 2 laminas nij 3A tamaño folio



Puede enviar un enlace de dónde a comprado las láminas y del porta láminas por favor?


----------



## SPQR (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jun 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Puede enviar un enlace de dónde a comprado las láminas y del porta láminas por favor?



Ebay.co.uk

Police body armour


----------



## Dr Strangelove (6 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es ilegal portarlas.
> Yo tengo muchas, y moverlas tiene muchos requisitos.



Desde Octubre de 2017 es ilegal la venta libre y la tenencia de pistolas detonadoras, excepto en algunas actividades debidamente documentadas y previamente autorizadas (Algunos deportes, adiestramiento de perros, espectaculos artisticos o películas). 

Es más, la guardia civil emitió un comunicado en el que exhortaba a los propietarios a que las entregaran en la intervención de armas de la GC.
Vamos que legalmente no las puedes tener ni en casa, no digamos ya portarlas o "moverlas"....


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (12 Jun 2022)

Déjate de tanta parafernalia y domina algun arte marcial, como mínimo boxeo, y llevaras tu arma siempre contigo a todas partes, porque tú seras el arma


----------

